# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kad ste se odlučile imati drugo dijete?

## iva1602

Rodila sam prije godinu i 4 mjeseca. Nakon poroda govorila sam kako drugo ne želim imati dok mi F ne navrši barem 5 godina ali kako vrijeme odmiče tako sve više i više opet imam želju imati malu bebicu... Zanima me ( za vas koje imate već dvoje ili više djece) kada ste se odlučile na drugo, da li dok je ovo prvo bilo još malo i dok ste u điru nespavanja i slično ili kasnije kad je s prvim već malo lakše?

Ja bi recimo i sad htjela ali muče me financije, Filipu moramo sredit sobu do kraja, tek sam vratila tijelo u fit formu, počela raditi i tak...al nekad me emocije savladavaju....

ajde da čujem vaša mišljenja...

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo htjeli razliku od 3 godine. ta mi se činila skroz super, ali nisam imala neki konkretan razlog za to. znala sam samo da definitivno ne želim MANJU razliku. i kod toga još uvijek stojim, manja razlika nama jednostavno ne sjeda.
na kraju je ispala razlika od 3 godine i 8 mjeseci. i premala mi je iz hrpe razloga.
planiramo da između drugog i trećeg djeteta bude minimalno 4, a po mogućnosti 5 godina razlike (minimalno 4 ako mene lupi da ne mogu više čekati LOL ali 5 bi nam bilo idealno)

----------


## babyboys

razlika je 5 godina i kusur.

manja od tri mi ne pada na pamet iz prost jednostavnog razloga. 
ja nemam energije za više od jednog cicoljupca i jednog pelenaša.
pa kad se J ostavi navedenog, možemo razmipljat o idućem.
i eto ti opet razlike od 5 godina  :Grin:

----------


## Bipsić

mi nismo htjeli premalu razliku (od recimo 2 godine) a opet ne neku preveliku... znala sam samo da želim još jedno dijete, a sad kad bude - bude. imala sam tisuću razloga koji su isšli u korist manjoj razlici a i tisuću onih u korist većoj. ali činjenica da kak mi je roko bio veći i samim tim samostalniji, sve sam teže pomišljala na mijenjanje pelena, noćna buđenja... postala sam komotna i skužila da ak brzo nekaj ne poduzmemo nebu ništ od druge bebe... i "krenuli" smo na "posao". isprve se nije lovilo, pa se nakraju curica rodila skoro na bratov 5. rođendan. i danas mislim da mi je ta razlika idealna.

u trenucima kad me opako lupaju hormoni, razmišljam i o trećem. i tu bi najradije napravila razliku od 5 godina, ali mislim da ću onda ipak imati previše godine s premalo živaca...

----------


## daisy may

drugi puta sam ostala trudna kad mi je mala imala 8,5m (planirano...  :Razz:  ) mi smo htjeli da razlika između njih bude što manja, 
super nam je, a i klincima, vjerujem.....
a u planu je i teće (next year.... 8) )

----------


## daisy may

teće=treće....

----------


## L&L0809

nama je razlika 17mj (neplanirana   :Grin:  ). nekako razmisljam kao babyboys, kad mi  ovo dvoje izadje iz pelena, da je onda vrijeme i za trece. nadam se do onda bar malo vratiti tijelo u formu (ipak se vidi da je proslo 2 trudnoce), mozda se malo i naspavati...

i iako mislim da ce Lovri i Loreni biti super kad malo odrastu, jer ce prolaziti kroz iste stvari istovremeno, i nadam se biti jedan drugome najbolji prijatelji, ja bih, da se moglo planirati, ipak malo vecu razliku (iz vlastite komocije-ovako mi se dan svodi na mijenjanje pelena i cicanje, bas kao da imam blizance).

----------


## Maxime

Blago vama koje mozete 'planirati' trudnocu ...

----------


## L&L0809

> Blago vama koje mozete 'planirati' trudnocu ...


tocno to si i ja mislim. mene je uvijek bilo strah neplanirane trudnoce, ali kada vidim koliko zena, parova ima problema s tim (pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme, sve mame koje sam upoznala su isle na umjetnu oplodnju), mislim si koliko smo sretni sto ne moramo prolaziti te torture, pa kad bude, bude, bila razlika 9mj ili 9godina.

----------


## ana.m

> mi smo htjeli razliku od 3 godine. ta mi se činila skroz super, ali nisam imala neki konkretan razlog za to. znala sam samo da definitivno ne želim MANJU razliku. i kod toga još uvijek stojim, manja razlika nama jednostavno ne sjeda.
> na kraju je ispala razlika od 3 godine i 8 mjeseci. i premala mi je iz hrpe razloga.
> planiramo da između drugog i trećeg djeteta bude minimalno 4, a po mogućnosti 5 godina razlike (minimalno 4 ako mene lupi da ne mogu više čekati LOL ali 5 bi nam bilo idealno)


Potpisujem ovo, osim trećeg djeteta jer ga ne planiramo za sada nikako.
Ali kada bi planirlai bilo bi ovako kako Lut piše.
Jedino kaj je nama ispala razlika umjesto 3-4 godine, 2 godine i 10 mjeseci, ali samo zato jer smo Ivu napravili od prve.   :Grin:  


Diiiiiiiiivim se onim ženama sa razlikom manjom do 2 godine, uf, uf!

----------


## pinguica

mi već planiramo drugo nakon godine dana do dvije, a nismo još ni ovo rodili
 :Grin:  ali mi smo takvi u svemu, mi bi sve odma

----------


## KayaR

Ja imam dvoje izmedju kojih je 17 meseci :D 
planirala sam da bude 2 godine,da se ne vracam na posao dok malo ne porastu zajedno,ali....MM je planirao drukcije  :Razz:  
imali smo srecu da je sve ispalo iz prvog puta,zato je i tako mala razlika.
a da je tesko-tesko je :/ 
Zato je sad super,zapravo je postalo super kada je manji napunio 1.5g,druze se ne mogu jedan bez drugog iako su sasvim razliciti,imaju isto drustvo...
Sad imaju i seku,rodila se nakon skoro 9 godina  :Grin:  
To je malo prevelika razlika,aliiii.....meni je super :D

----------


## daisy may

> a da je tesko-tesko je :/


eh, kaj sam ja jedina (ili ti jedna od rijetkih) kojoj nije nimalo teško s dvoje male djece, s razlikom od 17mj???? i planira skoro treće,
meni stvarno nije teško s njima, a većinu dana sam sama s njima (dal doma, dal vani - jer skoro svaki dan idem s njima negde, dal na kavu, u nabavku..) jer mm dokasna radi pa kad dođe malac već spava....
sve mogu s njima napraviti, al uistinu...
s time da ne radim, doma sam s njima i još budem neko vrijeme....

ovo nije provokacija onima kojima je teško, al zanima me šta rade ta djeca pa da bude teško....

----------


## Peterlin

Moji su dječaci 14 mjeseci razlike. Odmah smo tako planirali (tj. odmah odlučili prionuti na posao jer smo prvog dugo duuugo čekali, pa smo se tak dogovorili). 

Jest teško. Zapravo, ima teških trenutaka. Nije stalno teško ali je fizički naporno. Ali ne znam da li je to išta teže nego imati jedno dijete, ili troje.... jer svaka od nas ima JEDNO iskustvo, bez obzira na broj djece.

S vremenom se sve uravnoteži... Ja sam teglila dvojicu malih, vukla po stepenicama, uspavljivala paralelno (nije bilo teško), hranila paralelno (nije bilo teško)... Najteže mi je bilo odvajanje kad su obojica iste godine krenuli u jaslice. To mi je bilo stvarno teško iskustvo...

Ali djeca brzo rastu i odjednom sam se samo zatekla u situaciji da su me na fini način izbacili iz sobe (mama, mi se sad igramo) jer sam im smetala. Kad sam se pribrala od čuda, zahvalila sam dragom Bogu na tom trenutku... NIje to bio oštar rez, evo i danas se oni zakvače i bit će još takvih trenutaka, ali ide. Sve je to za ljude.... Mislim da je mojoj djeci ipak ljepše djetinjstvo ovako dok su zajedno, nego mom bratu i meni (8 godina razlike) jer nas nikad nisu zanimale iste stvari u isto vrijeme...

Samo naprijed! Ne vjerujem da je bitno teže imati dvoje male djece istovremeno nego u 3-4 godine cijeli postupak ponavljati ponovno. Kad se zbroji i oduzme, sve to dođe na isto.... na jedan ispunjen život, bez obzira na koji način. Sretno!

----------


## kli_kli

> Blago vama koje mozete 'planirati' trudnocu ...


Moja Maxime, tako smo mi "isplanirali" razliku, nesto manje od 3 godine, uspelo iz prve, ali sam imala missed   :Sad:  

Ostala sam trudna cim sam mogla posle toga, i razlika je 3 godine i 3 meseca. Meni odgovara, jer sam zelela da ipak Novi dobije sto je moguce vise za neki osnov, a da ne bude prevelika razlika. 
I tako mi se i cini da je ispalo. 

E sad, s obzirom na to da nekako u 90% slucajeva svima najvise odgovara ona razlika koja je medju njihovom decom  :Smile: , sve mi to implicira da sami treba da odredite trenutak (a i kako drugacije  :Smile:  ), a da nasa iskustva mogu da vam daju sliku da cete se snaci i uzivati u decici, ma kolika razlika bila.  :Smile: 

Ja sam cim sam rodila Novija zelela jos jedno, i to je bila bas jaka zelja. Sad zelim jos, ali se prilicno dobro osecam i kao majka dvoje dece, mislim, nije bas onako "frka" kao kad sam imala jedno.
Valjda nisam rodjena da budem majka jedinca, sta li je...

----------


## L&L0809

> jer skoro svaki dan idem s njima negde, dal na kavu, u nabavku..)


meni je ovo SF napraviti s oboje. al sve ovisi i o tome kakva su djeca, da imam 5 djece kao sto je Lorena, sve bih stizala i nista mi ne bi bilo tesko, ali s Lovrom se bas nista ne moze (osim igrati se s njim). kava nam traje ravno 5min (dok je on zabavljen mijesanjem vode, al sve je to kratkog vijeka), a onda juris u park. Lorena u slingu, dok ja trckaram za njim, dodajem se s loptom, penjem ga na ljuljacku, pazim da ne padne s tobogana... nakon 2 sata dolazim iscrpljena doma, da sam orala i kopala cijeli dan mislim da bih bila odmornija. sva sreca pa i u vrticu uspije ispucati nesto od te silne energije, ali da sam po cijele dane sama s njima, mislim da bi jedno od nas troje na kraju imalo teske psihicke posljedice.

i zato mislim da je malo veca razlika ipak bolja, jer se starije dijete vec i samo nauci zaigrati, ne moram mu ja biti dostupna cijelo vrijeme. ili je to samo moja nada, da ce i Lovro, kako odrasta, manje traziti moju paznju.

----------


## KayaR

Meni je bilo tesko jer sam bila u specificnoj situaciji :/ 
Imala jednog hiperaktivnog i prenaprednog(motorno)i drugog koji je kasnio i morao vezbati.
U pocetku je bilo tesko;
recimo,
maleni je na siki,a veci-ako ga zatvorim s nama u sobu-penje se po meni,cupa braci siku iz usta...a ako ga pustim van-cim se umiri-znam,radi nesto opasno  :Mad:  
Nit da ovog malog prekidam,nit da ga nosim....
A MM je bivao mesecima na putevima,ja sama s njima....bilo je i suza(mojih)i svega...
ali,to traje srazmerno kratko  :Smile:  
I ,po mom misljenju i iskustvu...isplati se.
Nismo imali ljubomore i problema slicnog tipa,otkako znaju za sebe,znaju i za onog drugog,ne odvajaju se,sve dele....sto se sa svakom vecom razlikom ,ipak,javlja u manjoj ili vecoj meri.

----------


## daisy may

da nebi bilo zabune, oni me slušaju i dobri su sve dok sam ja sama s njima, čim je mm s nama, gotovo... :/ 
jer kod mene je ne uvijek ne, bilo doma, bilo vani al je malo teže držat se toga kad je pokraj mm (ili baka, deda....) 

i kolica su nam prijatelj broj jedan, još uvijek se voze u kolicima, malac sjedi unutra (ZAVEZAN OBAVEZNOO) a curka se vozi iza na onoj prečki (imaju sva kolica tipa peg perego...)
stvarno neznam kaj bih bez kolica, mada mi se neki čude da ih još uvijek vozim (većinom roditelji s jednm većim djetetom..) al meni to tak super funkcionira, lijepo sam si to posložila, zato i valjda uživam s njima po cijele dane doma...

----------


## babyboys

> zato mislim da je malo veca razlika ipak bolja, jer se starije dijete vec i samo nauci zaigrati, ne moram mu ja biti dostupna cijelo vrijeme


ali ni to ti nije pravilo. moje veliko dijete nekada traži više pažnje nego malo. i na drugačiji način.

----------


## pikulica

Kod nas je razlika 4,5 godine, ja sam od onih sretnica što su oba puta ostale trudne doslovce iz prve. Razlika je tolika jer sam ja nakon ljetovanja  kade je N imao 3,5 godine rekla MM da sam se napokon odmorila i da sam spremna na drugo dijete. A to ko što stiže s djecom ili ne stiže je jako individualno, ovisi od djece, roditelja niza okolnosti....
Meni je recimo lakše bilo sa 2 djece kad je P bio beba nego mi je bilo kad je N bio sam, jer nikad ali nikad nisam mogla sjesti u parkiću i gledati kako se moje dijete blaženo igra.... Imam frendicu koja uživa dok ima bebe, jer se samo smješkaju i cicaju, ja sa prvim nisam spavala duže od 2 sata u komadu...
Po meni je ovo malo velika razlika, jer nekako smo ja i sestra iste razlike i zbližile smo se tek u odrasloj dobi...Ali takva je bila naša situacija i mislim da bismo jako pogriješili i izmučili se da je bila manja razlika.
Jedno me vrijema pucala želja za još jednim, ali sada mi se sve više čini da ostajemo na 2, jer nemam još puno vremena(imam37) a trenutno nisam spremna na još jedne pelenice.

----------


## L&L0809

> zato mislim da je malo veca razlika ipak bolja, jer se starije dijete vec i samo nauci zaigrati, ne moram mu ja biti dostupna cijelo vrijeme
> 			
> 		
> 
> ali ni to ti nije pravilo. moje veliko dijete nekada traži više pažnje nego malo. i na drugačiji način.


toga se i bojim   :Grin:   ma, salim se, mislim da roditelji sami znaju kada je njihovo vrijeme za jos jedno dijete, kao sto je pikulica napisala, svi smo mi mali, ili malo veci individualci, svakome odgovara nesto drugo, i svatko za sebe najbolje zna sto, kako i kada.

----------


## Eci

Ja sam za manju razliku. Je da je teže na početku, ali kasnije je super, oni imaju manje više iste interese, društvo... Kada je veća razlika sa malim sve morate raditi posebno.
Između prvih dvoje je razlika 2,5 g (htjela sam i manju, ali eto) i super su, zajedno se igraju imaju isto društvo, zajedno idu u kino...
Mali je došao nakon 5 godina i oni ga vole i sve to, ali moči će se družiti tek kad odrastu. (nadam se). Ali stvarno je meni puno lakše, oni ga pričuvaju, pomažu mi. 
Inače, nije mi uopče teško sa njih 3.  8) 
(voljela bi i 4. kad prođe kriza   :Grin:  )

----------


## anima

Koliko god me vukla, razlika ispod 3-4 god. nije dolazila u obzir   :Grin:   jednostavno mislim da ne bih ja to mogla, a iz nekoliko primjera vidim da je razlika od 1,6-2 stvarno vrrrlo teška, niti jedna mi nije rekla pa nije tak loše, ali meni je, iskreno, to nezamislivo   :Grin:  
Da moram bih..ali ako je stvar izbora...nadamo se da bi kod nas razlika mogla biti 5 god., veselim se tome, mislim da nije prevelika, a i ja sam spremna za sve ispočetka   :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Moja kćer je sama odlučila kad će doći. A došla je kad joj je brat imao 19 mjeseci.

----------


## Ninči

> Moja kćer je sama odlučila kad će doći. A došla je kad joj je brat imao 19 mjeseci.


Ista stvar i kod mene  :Grin:  Samo što je brat odlučio doći kad mu je seka imala 19 mjeseci.

Od poroda se nismo čuvali na nikakav način. Htjeli smo opet bebu, ali i iskreno- vjerovali smo da pošto mi je u trudnoći izvađen lijevi jajnik, morat ćemo se malo više potruditi za bebu. Tako da nas je malo i iznenadilo kad je nakon par mjeseci bio plus na testu. Podcjenila sam malo svoj jedan jajnik, iako sam znala da onaj pojeden od tumora ni za prvu trudnoću nije bio presudan.

Sad kad se malac rodi, govorimo da ćemo malo čekati do 3. djeteta, ali znajući nas....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva1602

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja kćer je sama odlučila kad će doći. A došla je kad joj je brat imao 19 mjeseci.
> 
> 
> Ista stvar i kod mene  Samo što je brat odlučio doći kad mu je seka imala 19 mjeseci.
> 
> Od poroda se nismo čuvali na nikakav način. Htjeli smo opet bebu, ali i iskreno- vjerovali smo da pošto mi je u trudnoći izvađen lijevi jajnik, morat ćemo se malo više potruditi za bebu. Tako da nas je malo i iznenadilo kad je nakon par mjeseci bio plus na testu. Podcjenila sam malo svoj jedan jajnik, iako sam znala da onaj pojeden od tumora ni za prvu trudnoću nije bio presudan.
> ...


e ovaj put nećemo zajedno u rodilište ko prvi...  8)   za sve one koji ne znaju ninči i ja smo se u prvoj trudnoći ovdje upoznale a kasnije istovremeno bile i u rodilištu ... razlika među djecom je dan i pol  :Smile: )))

baš mi je drago  zbog tebe ninči!!! mi ćemo opet na posao krajem iduće godine,ako okolnosti to dozvole i ako se filip lijepo privikne na vrtić... htjela bi razliku od 3 godine... taman da se u nekom periodu počnu skupa igrat...

----------


## Ninči

Nadam se da će se moji početi brzo zajedno igrati  :Grin:  Inače sam totalno nadrljala  :Grin:

----------


## Daisy@

evo i mene,malo na ovoj temi..prva je bila planirana beba i brzo nas je razveselila  svojom najavom dolaska...a za drugo dijete sam se odlučila nakon njezine 2,5 godine. Htjela sam razliku od 3-3,5 godine..taman kad se malo osamostali a opet ne previše...

Međutim,mi smo planirali ali ispalo je drugačije..na kraju je razlika 8 godina  :Smile:   ( bila sam sekundarni sterilitet..zatrudnila spontano na kraju) .. i to ima svojih prednosti ali i velikih mana..
Nauči se čovjek na svoj komoditet i priznajem da mi je teško pao novi režim života..sve isponova..bar meni
Stvarno treba biti manja razlika,one se vole,i to jako,ali malo će imati zajedničkih interesa pogotovo kad budu starije...

vrijeme mi je da isprobam sreću na trećem..pa da vidim kako je to s malom razlikom.. 8)

----------


## Ninči

Pa i ja si kontam da je lakše imati drugu bebu dok je čovjek još koliko-toliko ufuran u sve što ide sa malom bebom. Što je veća razlika, to je vjerojatno kao da se opet prvi put ima beba. Kad se sjetim sebe, ne bih baš opet prolazila sve "čari" prvog puta  :Embarassed:

----------


## malena beba

da se mene pitalo, ja bi jos cekala   :Grin:  
taman sam postala komotna za otic negdi /izac/spavat/bilo sta... bilo mi se tesko odrec te slobode... da me mm nije nagovorio onda, prije 3 god, neznan kad bi... razlika 4 god i cini mi se povelika (bar sada, kad se slazu ko pas i macka)

trece, iz raznoraznih razloga, ne planiram....

----------


## KayaR

> Pa i ja si kontam da je lakše imati drugu bebu dok je čovjek još koliko-toliko ufuran u sve što ide sa malom bebom. Što je veća razlika, to je vjerojatno kao da se opet prvi put ima beba. Kad se sjetim sebe, ne bih baš opet prolazila sve "čari" prvog puta


Tako sam ja bila "u temi" s prva dva.I jeste lakse.
A iskusila sam i ponovo prospavanu noc nakon X godina,slobodu za ici ponegde bez njih....
A onda je pocelo da vec i oni idu bez mene  :Laughing:  
Pa sam pozelela ponovo jos jedanput  :Grin:  
Jedino nisam izgubila osecaj za bebu,sve sam ostalo zaboravila 8) 
Sad uz Rodu obnavljam stara i sticem nova znanja :D

----------


## babyboys

ok, svima je kod manje razlike jedan od argumenata da će se slagat bolje kad narastu, da će imat zajedničke interese.
a što kad ne bude tako, jer svako dijete je individua za sebe i razvija se u svom smjeru, neovisno o bratu/sestri.
i nekad su ti smjerovi isti, a počlesto i ne. 

što kad jedan bude roker,. a drugi reper? jedan sportaš, drugi umjetnik?
to što s pet godina zajedno napucavaju loptu, meni se ne čini ko garancija za išta.

----------


## KayaR

Babyboys u pravu si,nije garancija  :Smile:  
I moji su razliciti da razlicitiji ne mogu biti.
Jedan s loptom skoro da i spava,a drugom je crtanje glavni sport.
I da nisu braca ,sigurno se nikada ne bi izabrali za drustvo.
Ali,druze se,24/7 :D 
Sportas uci da crta a umetnik se prihvatio lopte  :Yes:  
To i dalje nije garancija da ce tako biti i kada porastu.
Ali,mi ih odgajamo tako da su upuceni jedan na drugoga,da sve dele i budu jedan drugome najvece bogatstvo.
S druge strane,slabo da znam ikoga da je bio drugar sa bratom 4-5-6 godina starijim ili mladjim.Mozda se zdruze tek u zrelijim godinama.A mozda i ne.
U odnosu na to,oni koji se druze od rodjenja su vec u zestokoj prednosti  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

pa eto, moji se druže i jako su orjentirani jedan na drugog.
što ne znači da će biti za 20 godina.
ja mislim da je i taj brtaski odnos nešto štpo se uči i na što se potiče.
recimo, moja sestra je 3 godine mlađa od mene, ali nikad nismo ostvarile neki odnos jer su nas iuvijek sputavali, za sve što je jedna radila drugu se micalo, a ne uključivalo.
danas je to drugačije, ali i ona i ja znamo da to nije to i da je moglo biti puno bolje.

----------


## daisy may

moj brat je 2,5godine stariji od mene i imamo (i uvijek smo imali) super odnos,
dok sa sestrom (koja je mlada od mene 11godina) nikad a ni danas nisam baš našla zajednički jezik, sad smo na ; bok, kako si.....

----------


## KayaR

Duboko verujem da je osim razlicitih karaktera dece,roditeljski odgoj kljucni faktor u buducim bratsko/sestrinskim odnosima.
Ja sam jedinica pa nemam lisnog iskustva.
Ali,MM je treci,ima i brata i sestru,razlika izmedju najstarije sestre i srednjeg brata je 6 a brata i njega 5 godina.
Nikada nisu bili drugovi ali se paze,posecuju i cuju skoro svaki dan.
Upuceni su jedni na druge iako je sestra starija 11 godina a brat zivi u Americi.
Skidam kapu njihovim roditeljima  :Naklon:  velika je njihova uloga sigurno.

----------


## Mirtica

Meni ni braća ni sestra nisu najbolji prijatelji, ali mi uskaču i pomažu kad god stignu (za sad sam jedina s potomstvom pa koristim dok mogu). Čujemo se i pazimo. Trenutno nisam u mogućnosti puno učiniti za njih, ali kad god mogu i sitnicu, učinim. 

Mm i ja smo htjeli malu razliku jer planiramo 3-4 djece i ne želimo prati pelene do penzije. 
Mi već sad znamo što ćemo napraviti sa sobom kad se riješimo kinderbeta, što ćemo kad djeca prerastu igračke, što kad i zadnje napuni 18 god pa ga šutnemo van  :Laughing:  

Uglavnom, NAMA takva razlika odgovara i mi smo donijeli takvu odluku. Djecu ćemo usmjeravati jedno ka drugom koliko to njihove osobnosti budu dozvoljavale. Ne smatram da nužno moraju biti najbolji prijatelji. Bitno je da se pomažu i paze kad odrastu i da, i kad nas jednom više neće biti, zadrže taj osjećaj obitelji.

----------


## Anemona

> mi smo htjeli razliku od 3 godine. ta mi se činila skroz super, ali nisam imala neki konkretan razlog za to. znala sam samo da definitivno ne želim MANJU razliku. i kod toga još uvijek stojim, manja razlika nama jednostavno ne sjeda.
> *na kraju je ispala razlika od 3 godine i 8 mjeseci. i premala mi je iz hrpe razloga.*planiramo da između drugog i trećeg djeteta bude minimalno 4, a po mogućnosti 5 godina razlike (minimalno 4 ako mene lupi da ne mogu više čekati LOL ali 5 bi nam bilo idealno)


Ako imaš vremena pojasni ovo podebljano. Razmišljam slično, pa me baš zanima kako tu u stvarnosti kod nekog funkcionira.

----------


## summer

ja i sis smo razlika 13 mjeseci, i uvijek smo bile bliske, dijelile drustvo, izlazile zajedno... dok sam bila mlada i naivna, mislila sam da cu i ja tako, mama je rekla, ispocetka je jako tesko, kasnije super.
onda sam dobila prvo dijete pa mi ta razlika nije padala na pamet , bez obzira na ono 'kasnije'  :Grin:  
pa smo odlucili da razlika bude oko 3 godine, i evo, bit ce 3 godine i 3-4 mjeseca. tek cemo saznati je li bila pogodjena ili ne, mada mi se cini da je malisa stvarno mogao uzivati u ove tri godine potpune posvecenosti, a ja ne zelim vecu razliku medju djecom, dali su mi mali predah u dojenju i pelenama, ali ne toliko da se razmazim pa da mi bude tesko iznova  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

Kod mene je razlika između prvog i drugog djetea 6 godina i 3 mjeseca. Da se išlo po nama, bila bi manja, planirali smo s njene 2,5 godine, ali onda sam dobila posao - najprije na određeno, potom za stalno. Tako da nikako prije nismo mogli, nisam htjela riskirat posao. Mislim da sve ima svoje prednosti i mane i da u biti idealna razlika u godinama ne postoji. Možda je roditeljima lakše ako je razlika veća, ali što se tiče same djece, kako će se oni slagati u budućnosti - tu nije mjerodavna nikakva razlika u godinama. Stoga mislim da je najbolje za ići na drugo, treće, četvrto dijete kad roditelji to žele i budu spremni.
Ako srce kaže da (s obje strane), ne mora se čekati neka idealna razlika u godinama.

----------


## @n@

Ja sam znala da želim drugo odmah nakon prvog poroda. I treće i četvrto. I još pokoje ako Bog dade.   :Grin:

----------


## Kavin

Ja sam nakon poroda rekla: OK G će biti naše prvo i jedino dijete bilo je nekih trauma

A sad već osjećam neko boc bockanje, neki zov, kao da me moje drugo dijete zove   :Zaljubljen: 

Možda uskoro i poradimo na tome   :Wink:

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam to bockanje osetila za trece  :Grin:  
Kada je danas gledam tako slatku i nasmejanu,prosto nije postojala sansa da je ne rodim :D

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam htjela razmak od barem 4, 5god. (u principu sam bila uvjerena da će MM dotad proći želja za drugim...i trećim...i četvrtim djetetom).

Na kraju ispada da će razlika biti 2god. - taman ono što mi je oduvijek bilo premalo. 
Pa nek' netko kaže da je sve po mom u našoj familiji   :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

ajde, icyoh, dosta je toga po tvom, moze malo i TM doci do izrazaja   :Grin:

----------


## arilu

Mi smo htjeli minimalnu razliku. Da je N bila malo mirnije dijete, išli bi na drugo već 6 mjeseci nakon poroda. Ali kako je ona bila zbilja grozno nemoguće dijete do prve godine svog života (btw. sada je pravi   :Saint:  ) čekali smo da se malo smiri.
Da mi je druga trudnoća uspjela bila bi razlika 2 godine, ovako će biti 2 i pol. 
Za treće sam sad sklona misliti da ću odmah nakon drugog, ali vidjet ćemo.
I meni je bitno da mi djeca budu frendovi, ali i mislim da mi se ne bi dalo nakon 6 godina opet mijenjat pelene i ne spavat noćima. Puno mi je lakše riješit pelene u kompletu nego svakih nekoliko godina pomalo.
A tu je i faktor MM koji je uvjeren da je sa sa svojih 35 godina prestar za veće odgode  :Laughing:

----------


## draga saveta

moji klinci su sada 6 i 3.5, znaci razlika od 2.5 godine.

druga trudnoca se desila malo neplanirano, recimo pola godine ranije no sto smo mi to mislili   :Laughing:  
sad kad se osvrnem na sve jasno mi je da smo napravili super razliku - da smo pravili vecu razilku nikad se ne bismo vracali u pricu o pelenama, nocnom (ne)spavanju i ostalom
ovako smo oboje "odradili" jedno za drugim gotovo bez pauze. 

a sada, ili bolje receno vec punu godini ako ne i vise, je super sa njima. izuzetno su upuceni jedno na drugo i jako se lepo igraju zajedno
neke mame drugarica moje kcerke se zale da curice stalno traze drustvo - moja curka ima brata za drustvo i to nama nikad nije problem. drugari su super ali ako ih nema brat je tu   :Laughing:  

bilo je mnogo teskih perioda, posebno kad je drugo dete bilo beba. iako je ona bila izuzetno razumna i dobra vec kad se on rodio ipak je bila malena. i cesto nisam uspevala  da u toku dana nadjem ni 5 minuta da odmorim.
cesto bih njega prije podne uspavala, i tek sto uspavam nju on bi se probudio. kad ponovo uspavam njega - ona bi vec bila budna
a naravno, ja sam mogla odmoriti samo kada oboje spavaju sto je bilo neverovatno retko. 
ona nocna ptica, a on ranoranilac.... no, proslo je, sad je pravo zadovoljstvo sa njima
dovoljno je mala razlika medju njima da imaju zajednicku igru i sada je stvarno super

----------


## ruza

ufff đeme nađe  :Smile: 

Mi smo (tj.ja  :Smile:  ) planirala 2.bebija negdje kad L napuno 3,4godine...Ali eto dolazi nam bebač i naš mali hahar će imati 2,4god  :Smile:  malo me strah kako će to biti....
Mlada sam mama od 24let  :Smile:

----------


## ruza

ufff đeme nađe  :Smile: 

Mi smo (tj.ja  :Smile:  ) planirala 2.bebija negdje kad L napuno 3,4godine...Ali eto dolazi nam bebač i naš mali hahar će imati 2,4god  :Smile:  malo me strah kako će to biti....
Mlada sam mama od 24let  :Smile:

----------


## ruza

daga saveta-tješi me to od srca me tješi   :Laughing:   i nadam se da će i moji klinci tako  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

ja nikada nisam imala ideju o djeci kao "odrađivanu" - kao, ajd da to utrpam sve nabrzinu pa "odradim" pelene i nespavanje

ideja o drugom mi je pala napamet tek kad je Ian bio 3,5. razlika je 4g i 3mj i taman mi je

nema šanse da bi ikada htjela manju (3 godine najmanje), a niti puno veću (5-6)

----------


## daisy may

> ja nikada nisam imala ideju o djeci kao "odrađivanu" - kao, ajd da to utrpam sve nabrzinu pa "odradim" pelene i nespavanje




da,
meni je strašno kad mi netko veli; joj, super, imate dvoje djece, curicu i dečka! Super, barem ste se riješili!!!! "


Riješili? Čega?! :/

----------


## Smajlić

> da,
> *meni je strašno kad mi netko veli; joj, super, imate dvoje djece, curicu i dečka! Super, barem ste se riješili!!!! 
> *
> *Riješili? Čega?!* :/


Identično kod mene. Često čujem komentare tipa - Je, baš lijepo, sad imate par, sad ste se riješili. Kaj bi se riješila. Oboje žudimo za još jednim.
Nikad mi nije bilo jasno zašto se gleda na to da se ima dvoje djece - kak bi rekla moja sveki - dosta i za radost i žalost. Meni je to strašno.
Ako bi željela samo jedno dijete, nikad ne bi imala drugo jer je eto to - po peesu.

----------


## daisy may

da, upravo tako *smajlić*,   :Wink:  
i svi se  :shock:  kad velim da hoćemo i treće!



i opet se nemože sve "isplanirati"; moja je prijateljica isplanirala da će 2010.g roditi jedno dijete i to je to ,
ali je 2007. rodila blizance, curicu i dečka..... :/ 
tak da.....

ja mislim da je ovo kolka će biti razlika među djecom više želja nego plan.....
jer planovi postoje da se izjalove..... 8)

----------


## cuckalica

ja bih jednog dana zeljela imati jos jedno dijete ali... (sad ide duza prica)

iz ne znam kojeg razloga trudnoca mi je oduvijek bila fobija. u toj mjeri da bi pri stresnim situacijama (ispiti i slicno) imala nocne more da sam trudna. ne znam zasto jer nikada nisam slusala horror price o trudnoci i porodima, dapace, moja mama je drugi porod i trudnocu uvijek opisivala kao prekrasno iskustvo (a sad znam i zasto).
prva trudnoca mi je prosla uredno, porod je bio katastrofa. i sad ide moj problem: ja se ne bojim poroda. ni trudnoce. vise. al ne mogu se zamislit ponovo trudnu. stavise (a ovo ce zvucat odvratno i ne zelim nikoga uvrijedit) kad vidim trudnice osjecam neopisivo gadenje. ponekad toliko da imam osjecaj da cu stvarno povratit. 
dal se to i vama dogadalo i hoce li proc samo od sebe ili da se idem lijecit?

----------


## icyoh

> da,
> *meni je strašno kad mi netko veli; joj, super, imate dvoje djece, curicu i dečka! Super, barem ste se riješili!!!! 
> *
> *Riješili? Čega?!* :/


Ja sam ovo često čula - imaš L, sad još jedno i onda si mirna. Jer jedno dijete je valjda kao nijedno, a više od dvoje si poštena žena neće priuštiti.  :/ 

No primjetila sam da ljudi to uglavnom ne kažu zlonamjerno (iako mene nervira) - više u stilu da je bolje da dijete ima brata/sestru, a s današnjim tempom je teško s više djece.

----------


## L&L0809

i nama se to cesto desava, kao "imate ih 2, sad ste mirni" - a to sto bi mi 5 djece, nikom nista   :Grin:  

bez obzira na to sto nije receno zlonamjerno, ipak bi mozda bilo bolje pitati jel planiramo jos djece (pa jos smo mladi   :Smile:  ).

----------


## iridana2666

> ja bih jednog dana zeljela imati jos jedno dijete ali... (sad ide duza prica)
> 
> iz ne znam kojeg razloga trudnoca mi je oduvijek bila fobija. u toj mjeri da bi pri stresnim situacijama (ispiti i slicno) imala nocne more da sam trudna. ne znam zasto jer nikada nisam slusala horror price o trudnoci i porodima, dapace, moja mama je drugi porod i trudnocu uvijek opisivala kao prekrasno iskustvo (a sad znam i zasto).
> prva trudnoca mi je prosla uredno, porod je bio katastrofa. i sad ide moj problem: ja se ne bojim poroda. ni trudnoce. vise. al ne mogu se zamislit ponovo trudnu. stavise (a ovo ce zvucat odvratno i ne zelim nikoga uvrijedit) kad vidim trudnice osjecam neopisivo gadenje. ponekad toliko da imam osjecaj da cu stvarno povratit. 
> dal se to i vama dogadalo i hoce li proc samo od sebe ili da se idem lijecit?


cuckalica - nisi jedina, pridruzujem se. Kad se sejtim trudnoce, digne mi se zeludac i pocne me hvatati panika. I ja, pod strestom, koji put, sanjam da sam trudna i koje li olaksanje kad se probudim i shvatim da je to bila nocna mora. Mogla bih sad napisati cijeli elaborat. Meni se cak i porod gadi, grozno znam, ali ne mogu si pomoci.  :/

----------


## KayaR

A nama,naprotiv,uvek kazu
-sto vam je slatko ovo troje,kada ce cetvrto  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

> A nama,naprotiv,uvek kazu
> -sto vam je slatko ovo troje,kada ce cetvrto


Gdje živiš?  :Laughing:  
To se nažalost u mom okreženju ne može dogoditi.

----------


## L&L0809

smajlic - selimo se u beograd   :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

> smajlic - selimo se u beograd


Ah da, sad tek vidim da Kayi piše u avataru gdje živi  :Laughing:

----------


## KayaR

:Razz:  
Bas smo juce vodili decu kod ocnog,i Dr pita-kada ce cetvrto  :Smile:  
I neki dan sam to cula...
Mada sam,priznajem,vise puta cula to-sta ce ti trece,da li ste normalni...  :Sad:  
Meni je za trece bilo presudno sto zaista imamo uslova i sto sam uvek zelela i curicu  :Grin:  
I Bog me pogledao  :Naklon:  
Ovde zaista jako retko ko ima i troje.Ljudi vrlo tesko zive.
Ovi s vrha stalno apeluju na Belu kugu,ali nista ne cine da je sprece.
No,to su vec politicka pitanja :/ 
A ja bih se vrrrlo rado preselila tamo kod vas  :Wink:

----------


## cokolada_83

Kod nas je razlika 20 mjeseci.Tako smo htjeli,otprilike dve godine,nismo racunali da cu odmah ostat trudna.Sad jeste potesko ali proci ce.Imala sam puno razloga za sto manju razliku i eto sad mi je zao sto nije jos manja.Stan i zivot su mi u haosu ali imam dva mala   :Heart:   koja su mi vazija od svega.A trece,cude nam se sto u ovom  haosu razmisljamo o trecem,ali mi vjerujemo da cemo imati i trece al za nekih 5 do 10 godina,kad ovi malo porastu.

----------


## kristina_zg

Imamo dvije cure, obje su došle iznenada, neplanirano ali na našu najveću radost  :Heart:   Htjeli smo malu razliku među djecom, doduše ne ovako ali kaj je tu je. Teško je, to ne mogu poreći, koliko puta mi dođe da lupam glavom u zid, koliko puta poželim da se probudim a da mi obje imaju 10 godina..no sve je to o.k., imamo loših a isto tako imamo i dobrih dana. Prije nego se i prva rodila dogovorili smo se kako ćemo imati troje. Sad, trenutno - ni u ludilu, no tko zna možda se kroz par godina situacija i promijeni :/

----------


## arilu

> ja nikada nisam imala ideju o djeci kao "odrađivanu" - kao, ajd da to utrpam sve nabrzinu pa "odradim" pelene i nespavanje
> 
> ideja o drugom mi je pala napamet tek kad je Ian bio 3,5. razlika je 4g i 3mj i taman mi je
> 
> nema šanse da bi ikada htjela manju (3 godine najmanje), a niti puno veću (5-6)


Mislim zbilja, a zašto bi manja razlika po tebi bila "odrađivanje" djece :?  
Tako ružno si se izrazila.  
Jako puno parova se odlučuje na razliku cca. 2 godine, pa i manju i sigurna sam da iz kojeg god razloga se odluče na to ne bi primjeren izraz bio "odrađivanje"!

----------


## laumi

> ja nikada nisam imala ideju o djeci kao "odrađivanu" - kao, ajd da to utrpam sve nabrzinu pa "odradim" pelene i nespavanje


Kod nas je razlika između prvo dvoje djece 4 godine (tako smo nekako i planirali) i meni je to jako odgovaralo jer sam se svakome mogla posvetiti. Između drugog i trećeg je 17 mj. i to mi je puno premala razlika. Ne mogu im se kvalitetno posvetiti i to me jako smeta. Treće dijete je planirano (barem 4 ili 5 godina nakon drugoga) i željeno, ali ne tako brzo iza drugoga. Iako moram priznati da ih je lijepo gledati kako zajedno rastu.

----------


## laumi

E, baš sam se nespretno izrazila. Htjela sam reći da potpisujem ninochku. Znam dosta ljudi koji imaju manju razliku među djecom baš zato da sve "odrade" u komadu.
A ja sam oduvijek zamišljala da ću imati troje djece s većom razlikom u dobi, tako da im se mogu svakome maksimalno posvetiti kad im to najviše treba, tj. kad su još jako mali.

----------


## daisy may

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nikada nisam imala ideju o djeci kao "odrađivanu" - kao, ajd da to utrpam sve nabrzinu pa "odradim" pelene i nespavanje
> 
> ideja o drugom mi je pala napamet tek kad je Ian bio 3,5. razlika je 4g i 3mj i taman mi je
> 
> nema šanse da bi ikada htjela manju (3 godine najmanje), a niti puno veću (5-6)
> 
> ...



mislim da se ninocka htjela osvrnut na izjave tipa "ajde sad imate dvoje djece, još ako su curica i dečko, super, riješili ste se"....

----------


## daisy may

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nikada nisam imala ideju o djeci kao "odrađivanu" - kao, ajd da to utrpam sve nabrzinu pa "odradim" pelene i nespavanje
> 
> ideja o drugom mi je pala napamet tek kad je Ian bio 3,5. razlika je 4g i 3mj i taman mi je
> 
> nema šanse da bi ikada htjela manju (3 godine najmanje), a niti puno veću (5-6)
> 
> ...



mislim da se ninocka htjela osvrnut na izjave tipa "ajde sad imate dvoje djece, još ako su curica i dečko, super, riješili ste se"....

----------


## arilu

Valjda...trudna sam pa mi hormoni rade x100  :Smile:  , ali svejedno...
Mi planiramo troje djece po 2-3 godine razlike. Da, htjela bi da su jedan drugome do uha iz milion razloga, jedan su pelene i nespavanje, ali to nije iz razloga da ih se "riješim" nego jednostavno što mi se to tako sviđa. Sviđa mi se imat 3 kikića kao i što će mi se sviđat imati 3 osnovnoškolaca i 3 teenagera. Sviđa mi se npr. što ćemo SVE raditi zajedno od mjenjanja pelena do jahanja na devi u Tunisu za nekoliko godina   :Grin:  ... A što se posvećivanja tiče, ne vidim zašto ja to ne bi mogla i s troje male djece + bit će im super jer će rasti zajedno.

----------


## laumi

> A što se posvećivanja tiče, ne vidim zašto ja to ne bi mogla i s troje male djece + bit će im super jer će rasti zajedno.


Ne kažem da se ne može, nego kažem da ja nisam taj tip. Meni je to teško izvesti jer u isto vrijeme svi žele moju pažnju ili barem jedno od njih radi nešto što se ne smije, a ja ne želim samo dreknuti da prestane, nego bih željela da imam vremena baš u tom trenutku njoj/njemu smireno objasniti zašto ne, a ne mogu jer npr. dojim najmlađe. Ili, npr. radim nešto s najstarijom, a dvoje mlađih se svađaju i tuku pa moram prekidati aktivnost s najstarijom i ići miriti dvoje mlađih. Itd. Ima tu još puno sličnih situacija, da ne tupim sada previše.

Uglavnom, kod mene se veća razlika u dobi pokazala kao bolje rješenje. I nipošto ne generaliziram da je tako bolje općenito.

----------


## arilu

Ma sve super, naravno da svatko zna najbolje za sebe. I ja iznosim samo svoje mišljenje. Mene je samo jako zasmetalo svojevrsno etiketiranje upotrebom riječi "odrađivanje"! 
A sad peace and love...   :Grin:

----------


## tibica

Mi definitivno planiramo još jedno, ali nikako nemam neku vremensku odrednicu jer su nam trenutno uvjeti neprimjereni za dvoje djece. Ponekad se pitam hoće li mi se dogoditi da uvjeti nikad ne budu dobri i da tako s vremenom odustanem od te ideje.

----------


## kristina_zg

evo kod mene je isto slučaj da obje često puta u isto vrijeme traže moju pažnju a ja im je ne mogu dati i to me ubija  :Crying or Very sad:  I napominjem da nismo sami, tu su i deda i baka ali mama je mama..Nema ljubomore, starija stalno ljubi mlađu ali velim..obje su male i objema treba puno puno pažnje a meni jako teško pada kad im je ne mogu objema istovremeno pružiti  :Sad:

----------


## Romy

Planirala sam drugo, ali što je vrijeme duže odmicalo, to sam se sve više nećkala. Curica je planirala mene i doslovno me "zatekla". Naime, pila sam kontracepciju, ali njen je život i volja za životom očito bio jači :Wink: . I super da je tako....
Što se "odrađivanja" tiče, moram biti iskrena i reći da i ja često tako pomislim. Naime, razmišljam o tome kako ću za par godina imati dvoje stasale djece, postavljene na noge, u nekoj mjeri samostalne, bez pelena, zdrave (ako Bog da) i da ćemo ostatak života samo uživati  :Smile:  . Ne kažem da ovo sada nije uživancija, ali moram priznati, makar ispala nemajka centurija, da ipak više volim u komadu prospavati noć.
Dakle, gledam to na način da ću kroz neko vrijeme imati svoj ispunjen san, to što su se potrefili i dečko i cura bila je lutrija, ali i moja je želja išla za tim, dakle, molba mi je ispunjena i tražiti od života, Boga itd išta više bilo bi traženje kruha preko pogače...

----------


## Anemona

Drugo planiramo, a kad će biti ne zna se.   :Grin:  
Moji razlozi se s vremenom mijenjaju, nadopunjuju, neke križam, neke ostavljam, dodajem,... zbrajam, oduzimam, a najradije bih da mi se trudnoća samo dogodi (mada mislim da to nije moguće kod mene).  :/
Razlozi za još malo pričekati:
- 1. dijete je živahan dvogodišnjak:
- več sam negdje pisala o tome da sam u 1. trudnoći imala gest. dijabetes, radi kojeg ću vjerojatno i u 2. morati koji put u bolnicu barem na dan dva, a moje 1. dijete još nije spremno na takav tip odvajanja, a bome niti ja
- 1. dijete još uvijek puno nosim,... ne bih htjela da mu to moram uskratiti, a nikad se ne zna, u 1. trudnoći sam imala zabranu dizanja bilo čega težeg od valjda 2 kg
- mislim da starije dijete lakše prihvati tako veliku promjenu (barem vidim da bi mojem djetet to bolje odgovaralo)
- htjela bih da stariji nema više pelene i da ne pije više AD, dobro pelene smo skinuli, još AD
- htjela bih da se stariji mrvicu još osamostali 
- htjela bih prvom djetetu još posvetiti samostalno neko vrijeme, jer mi još ne djeluje spreman na takve promjene
- mislim da je ipak lakše kad je veča razlika, barem bi meni bilo
- netko je negdje spomenuo, da je i financijski zgodnije, ako idu na fax, kad jedan završi, drugi taman počinje
- 2. dijete bih svakako htjela isključivo dojiti, a s obzirom na neke probleme oko dojenja s prvim, željela bih da se mogu više posvetiti tom dojenju, a to će biti lakše kad će 1. imati još neki interes osim mame. 
...
mogla bih još nabrajati.

----------


## Anci

> arilu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se posvećivanja tiče, ne vidim zašto ja to ne bi mogla i s troje male djece + bit će im super jer će rasti zajedno.
> 
> 
> Ne kažem da se ne može, nego kažem da ja nisam taj tip. Meni je to teško izvesti jer u isto vrijeme svi žele moju pažnju ili barem jedno od njih radi nešto što se ne smije, a ja ne želim samo dreknuti da prestane, nego bih željela da imam vremena baš u tom trenutku njoj/njemu smireno objasniti zašto ne, a ne mogu jer npr. dojim najmlađe. Ili, npr. radim nešto s najstarijom, a dvoje mlađih se svađaju i tuku pa moram prekidati aktivnost s najstarijom i ići miriti dvoje mlađih. Itd. Ima tu još puno sličnih situacija, da ne tupim sada previše.
> 
> Uglavnom, kod mene se veća razlika u dobi pokazala kao bolje rješenje. I nipošto ne generaliziram da je tako bolje općenito.


Da, neke stvari spoznaš kad probaš   :Grin:  
Moje cure su 2.4 god razlike i sad se već dosta igraju skupa, no veliku većinu vremena vrište, cikću, svađaju se oko nečega...
Al, ima i drugačijih dana   :Grin:

----------


## cokolada_83

Moji su razlika 20 mjeseci,htjeli smo malu razliku.Istina da je malenoj tek dva mjeseca,ali ja sam veceras rekla muzu da kad bih ponovo birala,napravila bih istu razliku.Istina ja da mi je stalno jedno na rukama,ponekad cak i oboje.Bas veceras je mali bio premoren i htio samo mami a malena je naravno htjela cicati,ali  i to se da,ona je sisala,njega sam cupkala na nozi i nesto im recitirala i svi zadovoljni.
Malu razliku sam hjela upravo zato da bi oni zajedno odrastali i da bi im kasnije mogla sto vise pruziti.Najbanalniji primjer mi je odlazak na igraliste,dok su mali oboje se igraju na istom djelu igralista za malu djecu,onako uvjek jedno mora cekati jer ja nemogu biti na dva mjesta u isto vrijeme.I jos puno takvih situacija,odlasci u muzej,kino,kazalista,izleti...Sve se to puno bolje da organizovati kad je manja razlika jer su im interesovanja slicnija.
Naravno to je samo nase misljenje,a svako ima pravo na svoje.

----------


## cuckalica

> cuckalica - nisi jedina, pridruzujem se. Kad se sejtim trudnoce, digne mi se zeludac i pocne me hvatati panika. I ja, pod strestom, koji put, sanjam da sam trudna i koje li olaksanje kad se probudim i shvatim da je to bila nocna mora. Mogla bih sad napisati cijeli elaborat. Meni se cak i porod gadi, grozno znam, ali ne mogu si pomoci.  :/



to ti je bilo i nakon prve trudnoce? ako je, kako si se unatoc tome odlucila na drugo dijete?

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cuckalica - nisi jedina, pridruzujem se. Kad se sejtim trudnoce, digne mi se zeludac i pocne me hvatati panika. I ja, pod strestom, koji put, sanjam da sam trudna i koje li olaksanje kad se probudim i shvatim da je to bila nocna mora. Mogla bih sad napisati cijeli elaborat. Meni se cak i porod gadi, grozno znam, ali ne mogu si pomoci.  :/
> 
> 
> 
> to ti je bilo i nakon prve trudnoce? ako je, kako si se unatoc tome odlucila na drugo dijete?


ne, vec nakon drugog poroda u Rijeci (prvi je bio u inozemstvu - neusporedivo!)

----------


## tibica

Hm, hm... Nekako i ja u zadnje vrijeme razmišljam, važem, uspoređujem, projiciram... Jedan tren bi drugo... Pa onda možda ipak ne bi... Ali sve mi se čini da je želja sve jača. Možda prođe   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 1712maja

sada sam trudna s drugim. Razlika između djece će mi biti 2 godine i 7 mjeseci...

----------


## Angie75

Ostala trudna točno kad smo odlučili da nećemo još sad, jer nam baš nije zgodno (počeli graditi kuću).
Razlika je 2 i pol godine i prezadovoljna sam kako se sve posložilo.

----------


## iva1602

ma ja najrađe nebi ni planirala...jer imam osjećaj da nikad neće bit dovoljno dobro vrijeme za drugo dijete ,sad financije,sad građ.radovi sad ovo sad ono...

najrađe bi se poseksala i neočekivano ostala trudna! Al kod nas je to gotovo nemoguće jer koristimo kondome...   :Grin:   i nikad nije pukao bemu miša   :Laughing:

----------


## bajadera

Ni mi nismo planirali, jednostavno sad bi mogli prestat pazit i prvi sex bez zaštite, hopla

Treće se već samo odlučilo prišuljat u naš život...

----------


## Yuna

Eto mi smo se odlučili nedavno ili je beba odlučila za nas.   :Grin:  
Mislila sam nećemo još, bolje ne itd, ali nekako sam osjećala da je sad najbolje vrijeme, da sam opet spremna i da je beba spremna...i stvarno na samo jednu omašku, beba se pojavila.  :D

----------


## amrinoo

Da sam recimo prije prve trudnoce znala unaprijed sta me ceka   :Grin:   ko zna kada bi se odlucila i za to prvo...ono...realno. Vjerujem da bi se svako od nas jako tesko odlucio....Car i jeste u tome sto nikada ne mozete nesto znati- dok vam se to ne desi...
Sincic ima evo punih 19. mjeseci a ja sam trudna 4. mjesec...znaci otprilike ce biti razlika oko 2 godine i 2- 3 mjeseca (ako Bog da sve bude ok).
Jednostavno- ni ne razmisljam o tome kako tesko ce da mi bude...Ni sa prvim djetetom nisam razmisljala o tome kako mi je tesko...nego sam se trudila da uzivam u svakom momentu.
Mala djeca ocajnicki trebaju drustvo...i meni ce biti jako drago ako  se moja djeca budu druzila i ako budu jedno drugome najbolji prijatelji. Razlika izmedju mene i brata je oko 4 godine...i tek smo oko mog faksa nekako poceli bivati na "istom nivou"- do tada sam ga uvijek dozivljavala kao "mladjeg bracu"...i uvijek sam nekako osjecala da sam zapostavljena u odnosu na njega...Sto je i logicno. Iako su moji bili uvijek bas podjednaki prema oboma...jednostavno njegove potrebe su bile drugacije od mojih i uvijek sam sebe dozivljavala kao veliku...a njega kao nekoga kome uvijek treba pomoci, pokazati...
Ma sta znam...mozda se furam ali mislim da ce meni bolje pasati ova razlika. Jos sam u filmu dojenje- pelene...stvari za bebicu jos uvijek puna kuca (pa ce se i ustediti   :Razz:  ) a kontam nakon nekih godinu- dvije- maletene ce oboje imati iste potrebe pa ce s emoci nekako simultano...
Hormoni me drmaju- ne zamjerite na konfuznosti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## draga saveta

> ...mozda se furam ali mislim da ce meni bolje pasati ova razlika. Jos sam u filmu dojenje- pelene...stvari za bebicu jos uvijek puna kuca (pa ce se i ustediti   ) a kontam nakon nekih godinu- dvije- maletene ce oboje imati iste potrebe pa ce s emoci nekako simultano...


razlika izmedju moje djece je 2.5 god i upravo ovo se kod nas desilo.
Rodjeni su relativno brzo jedno za drugim, mi smo bili u fazonu dojenja, pelena, zvecki i svega ostalog - ma ceo ritam zivota mm-a i mene, raspored namjestaja u stanu, ishrana (ja kad sam pocela da uvodim cvrstu hranu sam da ne bi kuvala vise jela nasu ishranu prilagodila decijoj), ... ma sve sve je bilo prilagodjeno njihovom uzrastu. 

sada su oni 6 i 3.5 godine i vec dugo vremena imaju slicna interesovanja, potrebe, jako se lijepo igraju zajedno, on koji je mladji uvek uci od nje, a ona opet uziva u tome da ga nauci. sada kad kupujemo igracke ili decije casopise zajednicki biraju sta zele i dogovaraju se ravnopravno. oboje uzivaju u Diznijevim Princezama kao i u casopisu o Tomici i veselim vlakovima... 
kad je on porastao da moze da joj se pridruzi u igri bilo je situacija kada se ona zalila da joj smeta, da joj kvari igru.... a mi smo opet insistirali da ona mora pronaci nacin da i njega ukljuci u svoju igru a njemu smo govorili da treba da je slusa i da ce ga ona nauciti kako se igraju razne igre.

sa druge strane izmedju mene i moje sestre razlika je 6 godina i nas dvije iako smo danas ultra bliske smo se skontale tek kad sam ja bila na faxu, tek kad je ona izasla iz puberteta, tad smo uspele naci istu talasnu duzinu. obe smo se trudile to pronaci i ranije, ali jednostavno nije islo.

----------


## niky88

mi smo planirali drugi trudnoču odmah čim se oporavim od poroda...ali eto več se 9 mj trudimo..ali još ništa....volli bi da nam nije razlika u godinama između kikača....ali samo odlučili da nakon drugog stopiramo neko vrijeme..pa čemo vidjeti....

----------


## Kate111

Mi nismo planirali,MM dosao doma pun ljubavi s  2-3 promila u krvi i uuuuupssssssssssssssss.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Mali nam imao 7,5 mj!Hehehe  :Laughing:

----------


## niky88

*Kate111*  :Laughing:  ...dobra ideja...probat ču ja sm muža danas napit..imamo kvalitetno kupinovo vino....sam kaj je jedn veeeeeliki problem..on ne pije alkohol....morat ču nekaj iskemijati...  :Grin:   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Kate111

Sta nimalo ne pije....Otvori ti to vino pa nek ti radi drustvo  :Grin:  
 :Embarassed:

----------


## niky88

niti malo..jedva samo ga krsni kumovi i ja nagovorili da si malo nazdravi kad mu se sin rodio.....otvorit ču ja.možda se napije od mirisa....  :Laughing:

----------


## Kate111

Nek se sve dobro "svrsi"....hehehe  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kate111

> niti malo..jedva samo ga krsni kumovi i ja nagovorili da si malo nazdravi kad mu se sin rodio.....otvorit ču ja.možda se napije od mirisa....


Iiiiiiiiiiiii....ima li sta novoga?Je palo sta s promilima?  :Grin:

----------


## niky88

nažalost nije...taj je očito otporan na mirise alkohola..mene odmah ošamuti...  :Laughing:

----------


## Kate111

A kvrapcu!Ja mislila vec bilo nesto...  :Grin:  
Bit ce najbolje da ga odvedes na neku festu...  :Wink:

----------


## Marna

Kod nas nije bilo nikakvog plana - jednostavno smo bili sretni oba puta.
Bilo bi tako i treći put. Zašto ne?

K. je jednom rekla da će joj mama roditi bracu (a nisam bila trudna) ...
Pitala sam ju kako bi joj se sviđalo da joj mama rodi seku.
Ona je bila dosljedna i vikala braco, braco, bracoooo ...

I eto, rodio se P. nakon 3 god. i 9 mj.

Lijepo mi ih je vidjeti kako se zajedno igraju i imaju svoje dječje razgovore.  :Smile: 

Btw. što se tiče razlike između djece, samo ne bih da je (bila) veća od 5 ili 10 godina. Ne zbog svoje kronološke dobi, jer rodila bih ja i u 40.-toj! :Wink: 
Možda više zbog djece i njihova zajedničkog djetinjstva/odrastanja.

----------


## Marna

Ups. ispravak netočnog navoda.

P. se rodio nakon 2 god. i 9 mj.

----------


## točkalica

> *Kate111*  ...dobra ideja...probat ču ja sm muža danas napit..imamo kvalitetno kupinovo vino....sam kaj je jedn veeeeeliki problem..on ne pije alkohol....morat ču nekaj iskemijati...    8)





nikky probaj s grijotama i to možda dvije kutije i možda možeš injekcijom s donje strane ubacit dodatno alkohola................izgleda da previše gledam filmove   :Laughing:

----------


## Kate111

[/quote]

nikky probaj s grijotama i to možda dvije kutije i možda možeš injekcijom s donje strane ubacit dodatno alkohola................izgleda da previše gledam filmove   :Laughing: [/quote]

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija_Zg

Izmedju nasih decki razlika je 20 mjeseci. Moze se reci da je to bilo "planski". Planski je bilo i da imamo troje, ali treci put me trudnoca ipak iznenadila (nemozes bas sve ipslanirati :Smile: ..

----------


## niky88

*točkalica* dala si mi dobru ideju..on voli puno papat čokoladu..a i bliži mu se sad ročkas...kupit ču mu sve čokolade kaj imaju alkohola u sebi..i dat ču mu da sve pojede sam..a onda se bacit na njega...hmm.ili da još nabavim iglu pa da ubrzgam u čokoladu.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
prije bi se ja napila nego on.......

ali radi ove ideje dužna sam ti kavu!!! :Grin:

----------


## točkalica

> *točkalica* dala si mi dobru ideju..on voli puno papat čokoladu..a i bliži mu se sad ročkas...kupit ču mu sve čokolade kaj imaju alkohola u sebi..i dat ču mu da sve pojede sam..a onda se bacit na njega...hmm.ili da još nabavim iglu pa da ubrzgam u čokoladu.....     
> prije bi se ja napila nego on.......
> 
> ali radi ove ideje dužna sam ti kavu!!!


Tako, tako ti mu lijepo ponudi, a ti pristojno odbi, jer tko zna možda si već i trudna pa ne možeš riskirat alkohol,  a za svaku griotu koju pojede mu napravi nešto što voli......taj "keks" će se zvat, "keks" iznenađenja!


Uh pa trebala bi radit kao idejni seksolog   :Grin:  !!!

----------


## niky88

[/b]točkalica*




			
				Uh pa trebala bi radit kao idejni seksolog  !!!
			
		



    pa eto vidiš..kao honorarni posao....  *

----------


## Kate111

Samo neka se sve dobro "svrsi"......
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## andrea2405

eto mi na sljedecu jesen na drugo djete pa da kad rodim kcerkica ima 3g i koji mj. po meni je to super razlika ,ali ako se desi prije bit cemo sretni !!

----------


## Frida

Cure, nemojte da se ovaj dobar topic pretvori u chat, to je protiv pravila.

----------


## tropical

upravo razmišljam kako bi mi bilo teško imati maleno dijete dok je još lovbro mali, kasnije mi se čini da neću imati više volje ni želje. iskreno nemam pojma jer svakim danom imam sve manje želje imati još djece. možda u nekom trenutku to krene polčako u obrnutom smjeru? :?

----------


## Kate111

Ma kad zatrudnis cjelokupni filing ti se mjenja,ne brini!Ja cu imat vjerojatno jos jednog limaca osim ovog potrckala svog i nogometasa u trbuhu...dok sam jos mlada i imam volje! :D  :D  :D

----------


## andrea2405

ma bez brige mozda ti se sad sve to cini ali kad vidis kako oni orastu postaju sve samostalniji i uvidis da nema svise malu bebu nego djevojcicu/sjecaka pozelis jos djece jer vidis kako je to prekrasno podariti nekom zivot ... bez brige s vremenom ce doci zelja a za sad uzivaj u svojem malenom  :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

> upravo razmišljam kako bi mi bilo teško imati maleno dijete dok je još lovbro mali, kasnije mi se čini da neću imati više volje ni želje. iskreno nemam pojma jer svakim danom imam sve manje želje imati još djece. možda u nekom trenutku to krene polčako u obrnutom smjeru? :?





Eto baš tako kako ti je Andrea rekla, ja sam znala da ću imat još djece ( sad je u planu) al do njegove 3 godine nije mi padalo napamet, jedostavno sam si bila premlada i iako je puno toga došlo na svoje mjesto, puno toga i nije, sad kad se i ostalo manje više posložilo , a mali ima već eto za 2 mj. 5 godina ( ne mogu vjerovat!!!), ja sam sve spremnija, i fali mi beba, iako ne mogu reć da mi i sad nije ok, kad je on veći i lakše je, i ja sam slobodnija, ali znam da ne mogu ostat samo na jednom.  Jedva čekam da ih vidim zajedno , ta slika će mi pomoć u najtežim danima! ( iako mi je u slici nekako uvijek njih troje... )

----------


## niky88

ja imam 21 mm 28.i naš   :Saint:   če u 11 mj napunit 1 godinu...kad sam rodila odmah sam odlučila imat drugo djete...jer se osječam spremnom i da ja to mogu...ali dođe valjda i moji oni dani kad se pitam dali sam stvarno spremna na još jedno...ali to mi se do sada desilo samo 2puta...i nisam izgubila volju,,..eto več 10 mj pokušavamo..ali za sad neuspješno....makar mm kaže da čemo imat cjeli dječi vrtič....ali ja želim samo dvoje....ali bože moj..ako se desi još koje...ma nek se desi.. :D .....
i iskreno se nadam da ču biti u jesejskom vlekiču trudnica.... :D

----------


## bajadera

moji svi jedni drugom do uha, al sve božja volja,nisam planirala!  :Smile:

----------


## Kate111

> moji svi jedni drugom do uha, al sve božja volja,nisam planirala!



ovo je super  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## erina

Nama je kad sam zatrudnila s N uvijek bila u priči idealna neka razlika 3-4g. Međutim, N je već s 1,5g postala jako samostalno dijete i po karakteru je dobrica i tada mi je nekako baš sjelo da bi ja rado drugo i da smo spremni na to i mi i ona. U međuvremenu nam se dala prilika stambeno se zbrinuti i neke komplikacije s poslom su odgodile to do daljnjega i jedva čekam zeleno svjetlo jer vidim da i N cvjeta u drušvu beba, mazi ih i pazi kao da je njena seka/braco   :Love:

----------


## rossa

evo moja princezica je napunila godinu dana i ja u zdnje vrijeme razmišljam o drugom djetetu. 
ipak moram priznati da me je malo strah. početak prve trudnoće je bio grozan, nizak tlak, vrtoglavice, provraćanje mjesecima. neko vrime sam izlazila vani samo s MD jer se nisam mogla stajati na nogama, a morala sam izaći malo iz kreveta na zrak.
sad me frka da bi i druga mogla biti takva, a šefica je još mala i zahtjevna, ne ide u jaslice, nemamo tu baba/dida servis, a MD radi po cijele dane i sve bi bilo na meni, a ja ne bi bila u stanju posvetiti joj se.

----------


## Kate111

Ne mora ti biti ista trudnoca.Ja prvu trudnocu nisam ni osjetila,a sad ovu imam sve klasicne simptome....

----------


## rossa

nadam se, ali me sve strah

o.t. tvoj anđeo je rođen isti dan kao i moja bebuška

----------


## Kate111

Hehe...mozda smo bile i u bolnici u isto vrijeme......ja sam rodila u rijeckoj

----------


## rossa

ja u zagrebu, dakle mala je šansa   :Smile:

----------


## Kate111

ja sam ti se bila prepala kad sam ostala trudna opet tako brzo i jos kad su mi pocele mucnine,pa bolovi.A sad kad je to iza mene jedva cekam da se rodi moje zlato.Vec bi sad kupovala za bebicu,ali ne trebam jer imam sve od ovog bumbaca  :Grin:  
 :Kiss:  za MiniMo

----------


## sunčica vk

3.10. moja kćerkica puni 1 god. kad sam rodila rekla sam min. 4-5 god. razlike između djece. mislim da ne bi imala snage za još jednu ovakvu hiperaktivku, a i želim se sebično posvetiti samo njoj sve dok koliko toliko ne bude samostalna. nikako se ne mogu zamisliti s još jednim malim djetetom. iako priznajem da je osijećaj predivan, biti trudan.... mala bebica... ali pošto sam to prošla znam da nije sve tako bajno i sjajno da postoji i ona dr. strana.. umor...nespavanje....briga... a trenutno nemam snage ... dakle...dok ne "otfrkne" nema drugog bebača....

----------


## Anemona

Evo u roku mjesec dva vidim dosta promjena kod mojeg dječaka. Smanjio je nošenje, evo uspavljivanje za noćno spavanje več 3 dana ne obavljamo nanašanjem, nego lijepo ponovno legnemo zajedno i on zaspi. Ne zove me više za svaku sitnicu, nego uključuje i tatu,...
Uglavnom, sve su to promjene za koje nisam imala pojma kad će se dogoditi, a željela sam da se dogode prije planiranja druge bebe. Vesli me da su se takve promjene počele događati i sve to mi daje nadu da je odluka da malo pričekam ipak ispravna.

----------


## tocekica

pa sad, mi jedva cekamo da dodje vrijeme kad smijem zatrudniti radi carskog reza...znam da je isto i kod moje sestre...no mi smo blizanke i nije nam prirodno da je kikach sam   :Grin:

----------


## div

Moj MM i ja smo dosta mladi imali  dijete (on 21 ja 19)Pa smo si mislili da nam je dovolna samo jedno .Godine su prolazile a meni je sve teže bilo gledati kako moja cura raste,imamo samo jedno,pa sam se sve ćešće raspekmezila kad bi vidjela bebe.E onda u međusobnom dogovoru kad je mala imala 7 god da bi imali još jedno,ali ja nisam mogla jer sam imala začeplenje jajnika.Pa 1,5 god mućenja oko toga i na kraju je došao maleni  :Saint:  ,znači razlika između njih je 9 god.
danas kad razmišljam bolje bi bilo da sam imala jedno za drugim jer bi skupa rasli a tako su 2 razlićita svijeta  :Rolling Eyes:  

_________

D 1998
I 2007.

----------


## donna

ja sve više razmišljam ali nikako da se odlučimo   :Grin:   mislim da je sada već dovoljna razlika ali opet su tu pitanja posla (nemam ugovor za stalno) ,financije,krediti...ali eto ne pijem kontracepciju već skoro godinu dana ali očito je MM jaako pažljiv   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zelena

Iako je D još vrlo mali i MM i ja želimo već drugo (a može i treće)   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

Iako sam rodila tek prije 3 mjeseca, odmah bi drugo... Samo da mi je prespavati tih dosadnih 9 mjeseci   :Grin:   Nadam se sto prije!!

----------


## niky88

uspjeli smo  :D ..drugi naš štrumfek ili štrumfeta stiže nam iduće godine na početku 6mj.....a braco če imati tada 1,5godinu.... :D ..
pa čemo malo pauzirati....  :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

> uspjeli smo  :D ..drugi naš štrumfek ili štrumfeta stiže nam iduće godine na početku 6mj.....a braco če imati tada 1,5godinu.... :D ..
> pa čemo malo pauzirati....


Supeeeer...cestitamo :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Ipak ti nije trebao alkohol....hehe  :Laughing:

----------


## niky88

nije...  :Laughing:  ,nego svaki drugi dan skakanja i forsiranja...ali mi se sada neeeeeeda keksati..on bi sada non stop..a ja nikako....  :Laughing:  .dobila sam kaj sam htijela..i dosta.....  :Grin:  mislim da če sad on mene pokušat napit.....  :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

I ja nisam bas za keks,ovaj moj bi isto stalno....Stvarno ne znam gdje su sve te cure koje polude u trudnoci....ja jos nisam srela ni jednu   :Grin:

----------


## niky88

meni se desilo sa prvom trudnoćom da bi se stalno keksala..tad sam prvi puta čula od mm da nemože.i da mu je dosta..a sada on sluša to od mene...  :Laughing:

----------


## Kate111

Ajde nek sam i ja cula za takvu trudnicu...meni ni u prvoj nije bilo do nicega....
jadan MM  :Grin:

----------


## EvaMONA

Kad se seka rodi E. će imati 23 i pol mj, ako beba ne urani. Sestrini klinci su bili rođeni u sličnom razmaku i činilo mi se zgodno da su blizu i zajedno se igraju veći dio djetinjstva. Malo su odlučile i naše godine jer nismo baš rano počeli s podmlatkom, a iz priča mnogih žena oko mene koje su ostale na 1 djetetu glavni je razlog bio da su dugo čekale i sad im se ne da sve to ponovo kad im je 1. dijete već krenulo u školu ili ima 5 g. i konačno "sve" može samo itd.

----------


## dani1

Meni je između prvog i drugog djeteta razlika 4 godine. Leda je bila idealna (školska) beba, trudnoću nisam ni osjetila, a i porodiljni mi je prošao bez muke, beba je papala, spavala, me sve pet. Pedica je rekla da je to jer sam mirna i zadovoljna pa je i beba takva. Sad treće dijete (desilo se), razlika između drugog i trećeg 17 mjeseci, u trudnoći mi je bilo teško, nisam imala snage, umor me svladavao (iako je trudnoća prošla bez ikakvih problema). Teško mi je jer je Leda još mala i ima svoje potrbe, a beba me treba cijelu. Teško je to uskladiti, odlaske van, prematanje, hranjenje, a da ne pričam da po noći spavam cca 2 sata. Nije da kukam , sve će doći na svoje, ali fakat s ovako malom razlikom treba izdržati. Poslije vjerujem da je super, zajedno se igraju, slični interesi zbog male razlike...
Ako sve rezimiram, po meni je bolja veća razlika 3-4 godine i da sam planirala opet bih napravila ovakvu veću razliku, ova mala razlika me slama.

----------


## Mirtica

Nama je razlika 15 mj. - planirano. Meni je to ok. Oboje spavaju po noći pa i ja dobijem pristojan komad sna. Iako, priznajem, na kući se jako vidi mala razlika  :Smile:  
Jedino me smeta što ne mogu baš ići jako daleko od kvarta. Uvijek je netko zasran, a ne možeš pelenu vani promijeniti po zimi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ZIMA

Mi smo oduvijek htjeli najmanje dvoje kada budemo mogli. I mogli smo jedno za drugim tako da će razlika biti 17 mjeseci. Znam da će biti naporno ali nekako mi je draže muke po spavanju, hranjenju i ostalom odraditi u komadu nego raditi razliku od par godina. Baš kada se naučim da mogu ići sama do vc-a, da ponekad odspavam cijelu noć, uhodam se opet na poslu.... i onda opet sve ispočetka. Nekako mi baš nije to najbolji izbor. A da ne govorim o tome da ako se budu dobro slagali da je bolje za zajedničku igru kada je manja razlika nego da je svaki generacija za sebe. Bar tako mislim.... a uskoro ću saznati da li sam u pravu.

----------


## tocekica

evo-razlika će bit minimalna(s obzirom na carski rez)-ostala sam trudna oko Perinog 1. rođendana.

----------


## mihim

> Mi smo oduvijek htjeli najmanje dvoje kada budemo mogli. I mogli smo jedno za drugim tako da će razlika biti 17 mjeseci. Znam da će biti naporno ali nekako mi je draže muke po spavanju, hranjenju i ostalom odraditi u komadu nego raditi razliku od par godina. Baš kada se naučim da mogu ići sama do vc-a, da ponekad odspavam cijelu noć, uhodam se opet na poslu.... i onda opet sve ispočetka. Nekako mi baš nije to najbolji izbor. A da ne govorim o tome da ako se budu dobro slagali da je bolje za zajedničku igru kada je manja razlika nego da je svaki generacija za sebe. Bar tako mislim.... a uskoro ću saznati da li sam u pravu.


isto ko ti razmisljam, mi smo isto planirano oboje - razlika 21 mj. malena ima 3 tjedna skoro, moram priznat da nije bas lako, al nije ni tolko strasno, najgore mi je kaj stalno moram visit nad njima da ju maleni slucajno ne ozljedi.

----------


## bfamily

Evo i mi planiramo. Curica ima 3,5 godine, stvari su se posložile tako da bi sad bio dobar tajming zbog posla. Ja sam doduše htjela početi raditi na bebi tek poslije ljeta pa me je ovo "ubrzanje" malo straši.
Joj neznam, nisam pametna, frka me je...

----------


## stellita

mi smo htjeli treće a omakla se dva  :Laughing:  
bfamily kada ti vidim ime curke odmah počmem pjevati OMD.....  :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

Omg!!! pa ja uopće nisam ni znala da postoji pjesma Enola Gay. Thanx, eto zahvaljujući tebi moja curica ima svoju pjesmu   :Grin:

----------


## kikki

oduvijek mi se svidjala ideja o vise djece s manjom razlikom.....kad je dosao marin uvidjela sam da to bas i nije jednostavno kako se cini. prvih godinu dana me jako bilo strah nove trudnoce, a onda se pomalo radjala nova zelja-jedan dan bi voljela da sam trudna, sutradan nebi i tako luka nam je stigao poluplanirano. razlika medju njima 2 godine i 2 mjeseca.
bas govorim muzu kako mi se cini da nismo kompletni....ali za nekih par godina....tek pomalo hvatam konce i dolazim sebi......

----------


## Ora

Nismo ništa odlučivali, iznenadilo nas!  :Grin:

----------


## Kajo

Evo i ja sam nakon malo više od 3,5 godine spremna (koliko je to moguće) za drugo i sljedeći mjesec se bacamo u akciju. A mislila sam da će mi trebati bar 10 godina  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## ninanuna

> razlika je 5 godina i kusur.
> 
> manja od tri mi ne pada na pamet iz prost jednostavnog razloga. 
> ja nemam energije za više od jednog cicoljupca i jednog pelenaša.
> pa kad se J ostavi navedenog, možemo razmipljat o idućem.
> i eto ti opet razlike od 5 godina


Potpisujem!Tako je ispalo kod nas i pokazalo se kao pravi pogodak.

----------


## mali mrav

prvorođeni je dojio dvije godine,a ja sam zahvaljujući tome ostala 2. puta trudna tek s njegovih 16 mjeseci,iako sam to željela puno ranije. ne mogu zamisliti da nemamo još barem jednu bebicu! voljela bi malu pauzu,npr. još godinu-dvije,al bit će kako dragi Bog odluči.

----------


## XENA

Moja L. ima 4gd, želja za drugim mi se javila prije nekih pola godine, MM kaže nagodinu dok nam se poslože još neke stvari, mislim da će takva razlika biti idealna

----------


## iva1602

heheh...kad sam otvorila ovu temu Filip je imao 16 mj...sad već ima skoro 26 mj  :Smile: )) a ja još nisam trudna...mada imam volju i želju,stalno se u meni javlja neki strah, hoću li ja moći s dvoje djece,kako ću hendlat sve te obaveze, kako ćemo financijski izgurat dva vrtića i slično.... još k tome prestali smo cicat malo prije 2.rođendana i tek sad spavam po cijelu noć, što je i još jedan od razloga....mislim da moram prvo napunit dobroooo baterije pa onda krećem po drugo... mada Filip stalno pita jel imam u trbuhu bacu/seku  :Smile:   mislim da ćemo oko Božića krenuti s planovima oko druge bebe,pa kad se beba rodi F će već imati i 3 i pol godine i mislim da je to ok razlika....samo da se još njegovih pelena riješimo pa da bude pravi veliki dečko  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

kod nas će biti razlika točno 2 godine kad se rodi drugo dijete. da se samo mene pitalo bila bi to i još manja razlika.Mi smo predugo čekali s prvim djetetom da se sve posloži....posao,stan,financije itd tako da sada nisam htjela odugovlačiti s tim da su nam financije trenutno koma,ali nikako si nisam htjela preveliku razliku u godinama među djecom a ni samo jedno dijete

----------


## meda

ja sam tek nakon ove 4 godine prvi put bas  osjetila zelju. uvijek sam zeljela vise djece, i znala sam da cu htjeti jos, ali konkretna zelja nije postojala. D.je bio prilicno zahtjevno dijete, a ja sam se htjela njemu potpuno posvetiti. 

sad mi se cini idealno, on ce tada imati oko 5 godina, ima svoje interese i dosta stvari ce moci sam (cisto prakticne, oblacenje, higijena), i u isto vrijeme je dovoljno odrastao da mu to sve bude zanimljivo. vidjet cemo kako ce biti

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam došla do zaključka da je svaka razlika između djece idealna  :Smile: ... sa ponekom začkoljicom, naravno.

----------


## XENA

X na Strobery Shortcake

----------


## Anemona

Bome od zadnjeg javljanja prošlo još 8 mjeseci, a ja čekam.
Dogodilo se još promjena, M. se uspavljuje sam, dosta je samostalniji, ne traži da ga se puno nosi,... ALI ja sam koma.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Sad mi je najljepše razdoblje s njim, jer mogu s njim kud želim i kad želim, nema više onog popodnevnog spavanja koje me je "ubijalo", nema onih "sitnica" koje su meni bile sputavajuće (pelena, planiranja obroka, plakanja, nemogućnosti razgovora,...).
Napokon se osjećam da mogu ponovno "živjeti". Teško je to napisati, a da ne zvuči ružno, ali što mogu, tako se osjećam. On je sad u dobi kad je kompletno uključen u sve što MM i ja radimo i naprosto uživamo zajedno u troje. 
Znam, zvuči kao jedna velika nemajka, ali ja jednostavno ne mogu reči da uživam u razdoblju od 0-2 godine.
Užasno se bojim tog razdoblja, i teško mi se u sve to upustiti. 
Svakako želim još jedno dijete (možda i dvoje u budućnosti), ali, ali, ali,...
Ima li nade za mene?  :Cekam:

----------


## anamar

0-2 je zbilja naporno. ali ja sam na to gledala kao na nešto što brzo prođe i uživala sam koliko god mogu (i uživam) u svakom dijelu tog razdoblja. 
što prije se odlučiš na drugo prije će to razdoblje proći, pa ćete moći uživati u četvoro. 

iz moje perspektive s drugim je djetetom sve nekako išlo lakše, brže i s manje stresa.

----------


## anamar

zaboravila sam dodati da su obje moje djevojčice, relativno zahtjevne. ne uspavljuju se same i općenito nisu spavači, prva je imala lošu tehniku sisanja pa smo dohranjivali, a i danas je vrlo izbirljiva s jelom, druga pak sisa svakih sat vremena, traže dosta pažnje i nošenja, a uz to obje su fizički vrlo aktivne.

----------


## Anemona

> 0-2 je zbilja naporno. ali ja sam na to gledala kao na nešto što brzo prođe i uživala sam koliko god mogu (i uživam) u svakom dijelu tog razdoblja. 
> što prije se odlučiš na drugo prije će to razdoblje proći, pa ćete moći uživati u četvoro. 
> 
> iz moje perspektive s drugim je djetetom sve nekako išlo lakše, brže i s manje stresa.


Je, je brzo prođe, a što mogu kad kod mene traje 2 godine bez obzira kako okrenem.  :Laughing: 
Malo šale ne škodi. 
Ma sve štima što pričaš. Moram i reči da je moje dijete bilo izuzetno ne zahtjevna beba, koja je od prvog dana spavala ko top i bio je sav "po rasporedu". Mi smo točno znali u kojem će on trenutku jesti, zapati,...
Ali bez obzira, meni je to razdoblje strašno naporno, ograničavajuće,... ne znam kako da se izrazim, osim da to nisam ja. 
Nemrem ja sad reči da je tu meni bilo nešto strašno grozno, bla, bla, i meni je bilo "lijepo" s bebicom, ali opet ne mogu reči da se sa sjetom sjećam tog razdoblja.  :Grin: 
Znam da previše cendram i hebi ga i to razdoblje će proči, ali eto, malo me to koči.  :Laughing: 
Kod mene nema bolje kontracepcije, nego kad se toga sjetim.

----------


## anamar

onda se ti pouzdaj u to kao kontracepciju, pa nek vam se "dogodi"  :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Anemona=ja, rodila drugo poslije 3,5 godine. Željela/lim treće, ali se sad dok je mali u 0-2 opasno predomišljam  :Laughing: 
To je recimo začkoljica "veće" razlike, taman počneš opet da živiš ko odrasli čovjek, kad ono opet Jovo nanovo. Kad bi se moglo rodit trogodišnje djete ja bih sad rodila blizance (mada bi mi oni onda bili stariji od sina  :Laughing: )

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona=ja, rodila drugo poslije 3,5 godine. Željela/lim treće, ali se sad dok je mali u 0-2 opasno predomišljam 
> To je recimo začkoljica "veće" razlike, taman počneš opet da živiš ko odrasli čovjek, kad ono opet Jovo nanovo. Kad bi se moglo rodit trogodišnje djete ja bih sad rodila blizance (mada bi mi oni onda bili stariji od sina )


Ma za trogodišnjake, odmah potpisujem za tri.  :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

I MM kaže da bi on najrađe da se djeca rode ko trogodišnjaci. A ja ipak obožavam male mirisne bebe, to razdoblje mi je nekako najdraže... Oni njihovi zvukovi, meškoljenja u snu, maznost... Pa kad plaču ko mali mačići...
Kažem to iako sam imala dvije jako zahtjevne bebe (sin nije uopće spavao po danu do 7 mjeseci, a najmlađa je prvih 8 mjeseci stalno visila na meni). Priznajem da je sad kad su veći manje naporno, ali mrzim ovu fazu kad ne slušaju i kad se tuku.

----------


## Anemona

Baš smo različiti. I ja volim kad su mali, mirisni,..., ali nikako se ne nalazim u onom, da karikiram, 24 sata na dan gugutanju, cjelodnevnom hranjenju, preslačenju, uspavljivanju, odmaranju, buđenju,... 
Daleko više volim kad dijete razumije što mu pričam, kad s njim vodim smislene razgovore, kad se dogovaramo, pregovaramo, kad zna reči što želi, izraziti mišljenje, stajati iza toga, kad se utovarimo u auto u bilo koje doba dana i odjurimo na naš mirni kutak na selu i tamo cijeli dan nešto radimo u troje, usput pojedemo i večeru, užinu, kad sam kaže kad mu se piša, kaka, kad me svaki čas iznenadi svojim zaključcima, razumnošću, moči razlučivanja,... ma nek i ne sluša.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni recimo smeta u tom razdoblju što ne mogu kad mi prahne otić i napravit tortu koja zahtjeva 2 sata za spremanje, nego moram obezbjediti logistiku za čuvanje, pogodan termin ... (i ja karikiram) Ili što mi se neda otić da se okupam uz omiljeni domaći spa tretman dok su djeca budna. Nije to toliko do djece koliko do moje nemogućnosti da se opustim. Meni nije bilo loše sa sinom prvih 6 mjeseci dok je visio na sisi. On je bio zadovoljan sa punim ustima, ja sam imala jastuk za dojenje, baš smo se naodmarali, ali mi je bilo žao starije do koje nisam mogla od malog. 
Ma sve ima svoje prekrasne trenutke i one malo manje prekrasne. Zato kažem da je svaka razlika idealna.

----------


## Cheerilee

Za drugu T smo se odlučili kad nam je curica imala 6mjeseci.....
Odmah zatim sam ostala trudna, dakle razlika izeđu nje i brata je 17mj.....


Sad imaju 3,5g i 2g pa smo se odlučili za treće! Već sam na pola puta.....
Dakle razlika između cure i bebe bude 4g, a dečkića i bebe 2,5g................

----------


## tibica

> Baš smo različiti. I ja volim kad su mali, mirisni,..., ali nikako se ne nalazim u onom, da karikiram, 24 sata na dan gugutanju, cjelodnevnom hranjenju, preslačenju, uspavljivanju, odmaranju, buđenju,... 
> Daleko više volim kad dijete razumije što mu pričam, kad s njim vodim smislene razgovore, kad se dogovaramo, pregovaramo, kad zna reči što želi, izraziti mišljenje, stajati iza toga, kad se utovarimo u auto u bilo koje doba dana i odjurimo na naš mirni kutak na selu i tamo cijeli dan nešto radimo u troje, usput pojedemo i večeru, užinu, kad sam kaže kad mu se piša, kaka, kad me svaki čas iznenadi svojim zaključcima, razumnošću, moči razlučivanja,... ma nek i ne sluša.


Ajme, ovo kao da sam ja pisala. I meni je draže ovo razdoblje. Neki dan smo napunili 3. Meni je sada s njom predivno...sve. Pričati, dogovarati se, putovati, igradi se, crtati, jesti, slušati njezine dogodovštine iz vrtića... Ne da mi se sad opet ograničiti i sebe i nju drugom bebom. Za sad imam dobar izgovor-mali stan. 
Ali moram reći da ne volim kad me ljudi iz okoline pitaju "kad ćete drugo". To mi je tako jedna intimna stvar. Pogotovo se čudim mojima izz obitelji koji znaju u kakvim uvjetima živimo. Onda ja odgovorim: Kad nam netko pokloni veći stan  :Smile: 

A uz sve to, malo me i taština ograničava... Ne da mi se opet kile skidat i dovodit se u formu. Plitka, što ćeš.

----------


## Anemona

A dobro nisam onda jedina.

----------


## tibica

> A dobro nisam onda jedina.


Da  :Smile: 
I što više vremena prolazi ja se osjećam sigurnije u svoju odluku (ako se to može tako nazvati). Ipak, uzimam s rezervom sve "odluke" vezane za vlastite želje.  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Tibice, uživaj do trenutka kad se tvoja princeza počne naprosto oduševljavati malim bebama, i upučivati mi poglede očaranosti i beskrajne nježnosti  :Grin: 
Tad ćeš osjetiti da je vrijeme za nabacivanje kila  :Wink:

----------


## tibica

> Tibice, uživaj do trenutka kad se tvoja princeza počne naprosto oduševljavati malim bebama, i upučivati mi poglede očaranosti i beskrajne nježnosti 
> Tad ćeš osjetiti da je vrijeme za nabacivanje kila


Vjerujem  :Smile: 
Za sada me oduševi svaki put kad je netko pita da li želi bracu ili seku. Kaže: Ja već imam doma puno beba i medića  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

Meni je odluka o broju djece jako intimna stvar i stvarno mrzim ovakva pitanja (kad ćete na drugo/želiš li bracu ili seku). 
Već sam negdje pisala, kad nam se rodilo prvo dijete, svi su navaljivali: kad će drugo, kad će drugo?  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kad se rodilo drugo (sin; prva je curica), govorili su mi: sad si se riješila, imaš sina i kćer.  :Shock: 
A kad sam bila trudna s trećom bebom, bilo je: kaj opet?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ne mogu se prestat čuditi tim glupim i neprimjerenim komentarima i pitanjima i netaktičnosti onih koji komentiraju.

----------


## laumi

I uopće ne mislim da su ljudi koji se -iz bilo kojih razloga - odluče samo na jedno dijete, sebični ili whatever.
Svatko zna svoje mogućnosti i želje i nisu neki razlozi legitimniji od drugih.

----------


## bfamily

> I uopće ne mislim da su ljudi koji se -iz bilo kojih razloga - odluče samo na jedno dijete, sebični ili whatever.
> Svatko zna svoje mogućnosti i želje i nisu neki razlozi legitimniji od drugih.


Ni ja ne mislim da su sebični ali mislim da neznaju što propuštaju dati svom djetetu. Ljubav koja će ga pratiti cjeli život, ljubav brata ili sestre. Čak iako je razlika ogromna, ili se na početku ne podnose,sve se to promjeni s godinama. Poslije mogu biti najveći prijatelj, podrška.....kao što su moji meni.

----------


## Anemona

> Ni ja ne mislim da su sebični ali mislim da neznaju što propuštaju dati svom djetetu. Ljubav koja će ga pratiti cjeli život, ljubav brata ili sestre. Čak iako je razlika ogromna, ili se na početku ne podnose,sve se to promjeni s godinama. Poslije mogu biti najveći prijatelj, podrška.....kao što su moji meni.


Mene ovo vrijeđa, bez obzira što planiram još jedno ili dvoje djece.
Zašto misliš da bi i trebali znati što propuštaju i da uopće nešto propuštaju?
Zašto misliš da je roditeljstvo neka univerzalna potreba i da će svako osjećati ispunjenje točno sa troje npr.?
Ljudi su različiti, prihvati to. 
Netko tko želi samo jedno dijete mogao bi tebe okarakterizirati kao izuzetno sebičnu osobu koja ne zna koliku je nepravdu nanjela svojem prvom djetetu kad je rodila drugo, a to nema veze sa zdravim razumom. Kužiš?

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Između mojih cura je razlika ogromna, 15 i pol godina.
Šalimo se i kažemo da ćemo odgojiti dvije jedinice.
Ja sam bila spremna za drugo dijete već pred 7 ili 8 godina, MM je pristao na to tek lani, kada sam ja već skoro odustala.
Brinuo se najviše hoćemo li moći financijski, a mislim i da nije htio izgubiti svoj komoditet, pokćerku je dobio kada joj je bilo 6 godina i nikad se nije morao brinuti o pelenama ili neprospavanim noćima.

----------


## tibica

Ja sam prije uvijek nekako planirala dvoje i stvarno ne mogu reći da je malena bila naporno dijete, da mi je bilo teško i ne znam što. Nije mi bilo naporno ni teško. Imam mamu u blizini, svekrvu, malena je oduvijek bila spavalica, papalica... Dakle moje trenutno mišljenje da ne želim drugo nema nikakve veze sa "težinom" majčinstva. ALI, eto, jednostavno se sada ne vidim u toj slici trudnoće, poroda, dojenja, pelena, neprospavanih noći, čišćenja nosića aspiratorima, bljuckanja itd itd. Sad mi je u glavi savršena (za mene) slika: MM, malena i ja na barci, na plaži ili gdjegod, igramo se u pijesku, učimo ju plivati, ja se sunčam bez da moram stalno ju voditi za ruku okolo ili nositi, ne moram žuriti doma jer joj je vrijeme za jelo/spavanje, može pojesti i na plaži voćku, sendvić ili već nešto.... Kad nekamo idemo ne moram se tempirati po njezinom rasporedu jer sad već može taj svoj raspored pomicati bez nekih posljedica... Možda sam sebična, ali neka sam...

----------


## Lady Grey

Tibice, jako mi se sviđa ova tvoja idealna slika.  :Smile: 

Naša curica je tek 8 mjeseci stara, ali ja sam isto nekako sve više na tragu toga da na njoj i "stanemo". Trudnoća je prošla super, porod isto tako, carica lijepo papa i spava, krasno napreduje, ima predivan karakter  :Heart:  ... ali meni/nama se i dalje jako dopada Tibičina idealna slika.  :Wink:  Pitanja na temu "kad će slijedeće" još za divno čudo nisu počela, ali očekujemo ih vrlo uskoro.  :Grin: 

Ja sam jedinica, i znam kako je moje roditelje također vrijeđalo to vječno zapitkivanje "pa zašto samo ona, pa kad ćete, pa nije to u redu ...".  :Rolling Eyes:  Imali su svoje razloge, kao i svaki čovjek koji se odluči na jedno/dvoje/troje/nastavi niz ili nijedno dijete.

----------


## bfamily

> Mene ovo vrijeđa, bez obzira što planiram još jedno ili dvoje djece.
> Zašto misliš da bi i trebali znati što propuštaju i da uopće nešto propuštaju?
> Zašto misliš da je roditeljstvo neka univerzalna potreba i da će svako osjećati ispunjenje točno sa troje npr.?
> Ljudi su različiti, prihvati to. 
> Netko tko želi samo jedno dijete mogao bi tebe okarakterizirati kao izuzetno sebičnu osobu koja ne zna koliku je nepravdu nanjela svojem prvom djetetu kad je rodila drugo, a to nema veze sa zdravim razumom. Kužiš?


Kužim da nismo svi isti. Neznam dali imaš brata ili sestru ali ako imaš mislim da bi trebala shvatiti što sam htjela reći. 
Osjećaji koji jedinac nikad neće moći osjetiti su jednostavno nezamjenjivi, vrlo dobro zna to i moja mama i moj tata koji su bili jedinci i cjeli život žale zbog toga. I ne, nije štos da se roditelji osjećaju ispunjenije nego djeca.
Oprosti što tebe ili nekog drugog ovo vrijeđa ali to je moje mišljenje!

----------


## Anemona

> Kužim da nismo svi isti. Neznam dali imaš brata ili sestru ali ako imaš mislim da bi trebala shvatiti što sam htjela reći. 
> Osjećaji koji jedinac nikad neće moći osjetiti su jednostavno nezamjenjivi, vrlo dobro zna to i moja mama i moj tata koji su bili jedinci i cjeli život žale zbog toga. I ne, nije štos da se roditelji osjećaju ispunjenije nego djeca.
> Oprosti što tebe ili nekog drugog ovo vrijeđa ali to je moje mišljenje!


Ma sve ok, bila sam nešto ljuta kad sam pisala. Imam brata i razumijem o čemu pričaš, ali sam opet mišljenja da nema univerzalnog pravila, ne može svakome isto odgovarati/nedostajati ili ne nedostajati.

----------


## sirius

Što ste vi zabrijali ...
Roditelji odlučuju koliko djece žele  po svojim vlastitim prioritetima i količini kapciteta koje imaju (kapciteti su razni: emocionani , praktični, mentalni...) U svakom slučaju, roditelji bi tu trebali odlučivati u svoje ime.
Prvom dijetetu je svako slijedeće konkurencija, teško da je kratkoročno bilo koje oduševljeno...
Što se tiče dugoročnog dobitka (za prvo dijete) brat ili sestra je (dobar) poklon za cijeli život.

----------


## Anemona

> Što ste vi zabrijali ...
> Roditelji odlučuju koliko djece žele po svojim vlastitim prioritetima i količini kapciteta koje imaju (kapciteti su razni: emocionani , praktični, mentalni...) U svakom slučaju, roditelji bi tu trebali odlučivati u svoje ime.
> Prvom dijetetu je svako slijedeće konkurencija, teško da je kratkoročno bilo koje oduševljeno...
> Što se tiče dugoročnog dobitka (za prvo dijete) brat ili sestra je (dobar) poklon za cijeli život.


X

----------


## laumi

Ja sam jedinica i nikako ne mogu prežaliti što nemam brata ili sestru. Ali ne zamjeram to svojim roditeljima, njihovi razlozi, iako ih ne razumijem, su skroz legitimni sa njihovog stanovišta.

----------


## tibica

> Ja sam jedinica i nikako ne mogu prežaliti što nemam brata ili sestru. Ali ne zamjeram to svojim roditeljima, njihovi razlozi, iako ih ne razumijem, su skroz legitimni sa njihovog stanovišta.


Ali, koliko te to stvarno muči? Jasno mi je da ti je žao što nemaš brata/sestru, to je stvarno jedan vrijedan odnos u čovjekovom životu (ne uvijek, nažalost), ali zanima me, koliko to odraslu osobu-jedinca stvarno muči. Je li to onako, sjetiš se jednom godišnje kad ti je teško u životu "baš bi bilo lijepo imati sestru i malo s njom popričati" ili te to onako stvarno jako rastužuje?

----------


## laumi

Ne mislim svaki dan o tome, ali sam baš nekako tužna radi toga. Kad sam bila mala, stalno sam se nadala da će mi mama i tata jednog dana reći "Dobit ćeš brata/seku" i često sam sanjala da je mama rodila bebu.
Ali, ponavljam, to ne znači da im zamjeram niti mislim da imam pravo dovoditi u pitanje njihove razloge.
To mi je, onako, neka neostvarena želja. Voljela bih iskusiti taj odnos, to je definitivno jedan poseban odnos. 
Isto tako, nikad neću biti teta (budući da nemam braće, a MM-ova sestra nije u vezi i ne namjerava imati djecu), što mi je isto jako žao.

Ipak, imam jednu sestričnu, koju sam oduvijek smatrala svojom sekom :Heart: , a i MM mi je, između ostaloga, najbolji prijatelj.

----------


## tibica

Ja imam sestru, 7 godina je mlađa od mene. Do pred par godina smo se stalno nešto kačile - ono, sestrinska klasika. Otkad sam ja odselila smo u puno boljim odnosima. Ona je prošla onu nezgodnu pubertetsku fazu, pričuva mi dijete, poigra se s njom, skuhamo zajedno ručak, odemo zajedno u šoping... Obadvije smo obilježene lošim međusobnim odnosom naših roditelja i to je nešto što nas još više povezuje. ALI ja vjerujem da se približno toliko blizak ili možda čak i bolji odnos može imati i sa dobrom/najboljom prijateljicom. Vjerujem da jedno dobro i kvalitetno prijateljstvo može nadoknaditi nedostatak sestre/brata. A da ne pričam o bračnim drugovima. 
Naravno, svaki je odnos drugačiji i ne može se izjednačiti, ali ne vidim taj nedostatak sestre/brata kao neki veliki hendikep. Opet, nisam u toj situaciji pa ne mogu znati.  :Love:

----------


## kaina

Planirali odmah, ali evo razlika će biti 2 god i par dana

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja bih se malo osvrnula na pitanje rađanja slijedećeg djeteta "da bi prvo imalo brara/sestru" Iznosim isključivo lično mišljenje. Ja svoju djecu rađam sebi, da mi budu djeca, da ih odgajam, njegujem, upučujem. Zbog toga sam rodila prvu kčer, zbog toga sam rodila i drugog sina. Nisam sina rodila da bi kčer imala nekoga. I ako nekad rodim još djece, isto će biti iz razloga da mi bude dijete. Naravno da mi je želja da oni jedno drugom budu podrška i pomoć i da se vole i da im bude lijepo zajedno, i trudim se koliko je u mojoj moći da ih uputim na blizak međusobni odnos. Ali mi to nije prevashodni cilj.

----------


## neodlucna.

> ja sam tek nakon ove 4 godine prvi put bas  osjetila zelju. uvijek sam zeljela vise djece, i znala sam da cu htjeti jos, ali konkretna zelja nije postojala. 
> sad mi se cini idealno, on ce tada imati oko 5 godina, ima svoje interese i dosta stvari ce moci sam (cisto prakticne, oblacenje, higijena), i u isto vrijeme je dovoljno odrastao da mu to sve bude zanimljivo. vidjet cemo kako ce biti


VECER!
Evo prvi puta sam "tu".!  Čitam vaše postove i vrlo su zanimljivi i poučni! :D   
Eto slažem se sa ovim gore citatom,kao da sam  ga ja napisala!  :Smile:  
I ja imam neki lagani nazovimo problemčić!
MM i ja imamo curicu koja sada ima 5 i pol godina. Vro je živahna,druželjubljiva i pričljiva! I već 2 godine ona nas moli da bi ona brata ili seku! :D   Ja do prije 2 godine nisam za to htjela ni čuti i mislila sam da ćemo imati samo nju.
Ali ove godine već mi je 4 put dosla želja.... ali najviše me brinu financije...ja trenutno radim a muž čeka da ga pozovu..
situirani smo,imamo svoj stan u kući njegovih roditelja. I šta je najbitnije volimo se! :D
Ali uvijek mislim kako ja to neću moći,kako će se sve promijeniti.. Da nećemo imati vremena jedan za drugog nego samo za dječicu... Ali onda kad se sjetim kako bi naša L tako jako htjela da ima brata ili seku onda se pokolebam...
I svakih par mjeseci iznova...
Zbilja ne znam što odlučiti..
Ima li tu netko da se isto tako osjeća...molim malu pomoć.... Hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## neodlucna.

Hello!

Eto ja sam nova ovdje!
Čitam vaše postove i vrlo su zanimljivi i poučni,pa zato ja trebam malu pomoć od vas! :D
MM i ja imamo curicu koja ima 5 i pol godina! Ona nas već duže vrijeme moli da bi brata ili seku.
Ja do prije 2 godine nisam ni razmišljala da bi još jedno dijete ali sada me u godinu dana već 4 put želja vuće ka još jednom djetetu.... I sama ne znam što bi jer me uvijek brinu financije a tako i mog muža..on je htio drugo čak dok je L imala 1,5god a ja nisam htjela ni čuti,porod me je užasno prestrašio!  :Cool: 
I sada kada ja ipak bi,on se prestrašio da nećemo imati za dvoje djece. Inače ako ništa imamo svoj stan, na koji ne plaćamo najam,tj. živimo u kući kod njegovih..  
I mislim da budemo li razmišljali što će kako će,nikad nećemo krenuti naprijed... 
Imali tko slična iskustva...molim pomoć...Hvala !   :Smile:

----------


## XENA

> Moja L. ima 4gd, želja za drugim mi se javila prije nekih pola godine, MM kaže nagodinu dok nam se poslože još neke stvari, mislim da će takva razlika biti idealna


HA,HA Lauri će sada 5 i pol godina a ono "nagodinu " ponavljamo svake godine! UŽAS!

----------


## Anemona

> HA,HA Lauri će sada 5 i pol godina a ono "nagodinu " ponavljamo svake godine! UŽAS!


 :Grin: 
I kod mene se stalno nanižu neki novi razlozi. Malo glupi, malo ozbiljni zdravstveni i tako, vrijeme ide. Dobro da mi je tek 18.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mala-vila

> mi već planiramo drugo nakon godine dana do dvije, a nismo još ni ovo rodili
>  ali mi smo takvi u svemu, mi bi sve odma


i mi smo planirali drugo dok je prvo bilo jos u trbuhu. kao odmah, sto prije, da bude manja razlika, to je super za djecu, sta ja znam....svašta smo zabrijali
a sad...nema šanse!!! ne znam dal cu ikada biti spremna za drugo. zelim svoj zivot, svoje tijelo, a za sve to treba vremena. tako da kad se bebica malo osamostali, imam potrebu ponovno uhvatiti uzde svog zivota, jer trenutno mi se cini da se krecem kako moja beba puše, a to mi je jako psihicki naporno,
imam potrebu da se osamim, bavim nekim svojim stvarima...zato kazem-ne znam kad ce drugo.

----------


## mala-vila

> To mi je, onako, neka neostvarena želja. Voljela bih iskusiti taj odnos, to je definitivno jedan poseban odnos. 
> Isto tako, nikad neću biti teta (budući da nemam braće, a MM-ova sestra nije u vezi i ne namjerava imati djecu), što mi je isto jako žao.
> 
> Ipak, imam jednu sestričnu, koju sam oduvijek smatrala svojom sekom, a i MM mi je, između ostaloga, najbolji prijatelj.


ja imam brata i nikad nismo bili bliski, čak ni sad kad smo oboje odrasli ljudi. sjecam se da mi ja tata vise puta rekao kad sam bila mala da je brat jedino sto ce mi ostati kad njih vise ne bude i da budemo dobri jedan drugome
da si imala sestru ili brata ne znaci da bi bila u dobro odnosu s njima, loš odnos s tako bliskim članovima obitelji moze jako iscrpljivati čovjeka- ne mislim da si na gubitku
ali zato je moj muz najdivnija osoba na svijetu i moj naj, naj, naj bolji prijatelj koji mi vrijedi vise i od mame i tate i svih ostalih na svijetu- imati dobar odnos s osobom s kojom djelis zivot ne po mom skromnom mišljenju vise nego dovoljno da covjek bude sretan. mi sretnice koje to imamo nismo ni svjesne koje je to bogatstvo jer puno ljudi to nema. miran dom, ispunjen ljubavlju- sve ostalo nek ode vrit ak se mene pita

----------


## Tomy

Kod nas će razlika biti punih 9 godina, doduše mi smo dosta mladi postali roditelji i tek sad smo se osjetili spremnima imati još djece (zapravo razmišljamo kako bismo odmah išli i na treću bebicu  :Wink:  ). Razlika je poprilična, ali sve ima svoje prednosti...i samo da se nadovežem; moja seka je meni najbolja prijateljica i isto tako mm mi je najbolji prijatelj, jedine dvije osobe u koje u potpunosti imam povjerenja i zahvalna sam dragom Bogu što mi ih je podario u životu, u tom smislu sam zaista blagoslovljena...

----------


## mimami

Ja imam dvoje s razlikom od 2 g. i 9 mj. Tako smo htjeli. Sve je bilo ok, naporno s dvoje malih ali ništa više nego što smo očekivali. Sada su 8 i 11 godina. Nakon toliko pauze i godina (meni je sada 34, mm 43) odlučili smo se za treće. Naš mali anđeo sada ima 3 mj i 13 dana. Mogu vam samo reći da mi je to bila najbolja odluka u životu. Uživamo više nego ikada svi zajedno, a osjećaj majčinstva kada već imate iskustva i u ovoj dobi je neopisiv i nenadmašiv. S prvo dvoje djece koja su također bila planirana bili smo pomalo u grču što zbog neznanja, što zbog drugih okolnosti. Sada je sve to iza nas i možemo se u potpunosti posvetiti malenom. A i starija djeca su obogaćena jednim dodatnim iskustvom i drugačijom bratskom ljubavi od one koja je vladala među njima do sada. 
Sve u svemu, svaka razlika ima svoje prednosti i mane, ali treće dijete preporučam bez obzira na razliku, naravno ako ste u mogućnosti...

----------


## neodlucna.

Hehe eto vi ste slicni kao mi ! Bi pa ne bi. I nasa kci ima 5 i pol godina,i jos se neckamo.. i to mi zbilja ide na zivce,da bar zna,  da hocu ili da necu,ovako sam samo napeta i mislim o tome stalno....

----------


## big milky mum

ja sam primjetila kod ljudi oko sebe (a i kod sebe kad sam razmišljala o drugom djetetu) da kako vrijeme sve više ide to se teže odlučiti na drugo dijete!

----------


## neodlucna.

Mene zanima,, kako je vama koje ste drugo dijete dobile bar nakon 4 godine od  prvog, došla želja!? 
Kako je to "izgledalo" ? Ono puf ja bi drugo dijete i to je to, ili ??? Mooooolim vas odgovoriteeee....   :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

Mislila sam veću razliku raditi ali nakon što se stariji odvikao pelena nekako je tema drugo dijete sama došla. Odjednom smo muž i ja bili slobodnih ruku, a oboje želimo više djece, pomalo pričali o tome i odlučili krenuti.  Nakon par dana kad sam skužila da mi M kasni već je bio + na testu  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

> Mene zanima,, kako je vama koje ste drugo dijete dobile bar nakon 4 godine od  prvog, došla želja!? 
> Kako je to "izgledalo" ? Ono puf ja bi drugo dijete i to je to, ili ??? Mooooolim vas odgovoriteeee....


nama je razlika 4 godine.. kad je prvi sin bio mali nije mi bilo na kraj pameti da imam još jedno dijete i onda nakon nekog vremena kako je on rasao a ja opet radila, jednostavno se je opet rodila želja za još jednom bebom! Sjećam se da sam dobila m i najedanput osjetila veliku tugu jer sam ju dobila i onda sam skužila da u biti ja hoću opet biti  trudna!  :Smile:  (trebalo mi nacrtati da skužim  :Laughing:  ) A i stariji sin je strašno htio brata pa nije bilo puno razmišljanja oko toga! "Mama rodi mi brata" mu je neko vrijeme bila omiljena rečenica-i to onako plačnim glasom izrečena!  :Heart:  Ja bih sad rekla ako hoćeš bebu nemoj samo predugo razmišljati!  :Smile:  (normalno osim ako stvarno ne postoje neki ozbiljniji problemi oko toga)

----------


## petra1807

Pa MM i meni ta odluka nije došla lagano.Jer što je vrijeme više prolazilo, i što nam je prvo dijete bilo starije,počeli smo više izlazitu i doslovce uživati.Kad cu našoj curici bile 4 godine,razgovarali smo da bi već trebali ići na drugo dijete pa smo to odgodili još jendu..pa još jednu godinu  :Cool: .
I ovog proljeća smo došli do zaključka da stvarno nemamo više šta odgađati (pošto je naša curica krenula u školu ove jeseni)i za nepuna dva mjeseca bih trebala roditi drugo dijete i neopisivo se radujemo.....Ja bih samo savjetovala sve mame koje planiraju drugo dijete da se ne brinu....i da taj trenutak jednostavno dođe i kad saznate da ste trudne sve pada u drugi plan i posao,i želje za koncertima,putovanjima..postaje bitna nova bebica... :Very Happy:

----------


## neodlucna.

> Ja bih sad rekla ako hoćeš bebu nemoj samo predugo razmišljati!  (normalno osim ako stvarno ne postoje neki ozbiljniji problemi oko toga)


Ne postoji nikakav ozbiljniji problem..najviše smeta moja neodlučnost....a onda me brinu financije,kako cu ja to uspjeti sa 2 djece,hoće li biti novaca za školu,pa odjeću...kako nam trenutno uopće nije dobro stanje u državi sve me više brinu te financije....  :Sad:

----------


## flopica

moja djeca će biti razlika 8 godina
nikad nisam mislila da ću praviti takvu razliku, zapravo nikad nisam uopće mislila koliko bi bila dobra razlika
inače mrzim živjeti planski
prvo je došlo nakon 3 godine braka, do tad nismo ni razmišljali o djeci, bilo nam je dobro samima
ja još 3 godine fakulteta pred sobom, i tako
al se zvjezdica u srcu upalila i morala sam imati bebu, to je nekakav tračak u meni bio, nekakav titraj i glas
slijedila sam ga i svi su mislili da nisam baš prepametna što u tom trenu idem na dijete
ja nisam mogla a bogami ni željela objašnjavati te svoje glasove iznutra, jedino sam u srcu znala da je to ok.i tako treba

kad pogledam danas moja najljepša dva velika crna oka koja mi se smiješe, svijet je moj

7, 5 godina kasnije, želja toliko jaka, situacija opet ne presjajna, u iščekivanju posla nakon onog istog fakulteta od prije
koji sam završila, selidba, nova kuća, krediti i svjetska recesija.
jošm samo posao fali, al zapravo falo meni još i više, fali mi da moje dijete ima brata ili sestru, fale mi još jedne male ručice 
i onaj slatkasti muris, fali mi neko da me tuče iznutra svojim nogama, fali mi dojenje ma sve mi fali.
i eto, sad sam trudna i sretna.
tako je to kod mene bilo...

----------


## andiko

Znala sam da želim dvoje djece. Ne bih htjela imati jedno...nije bilo puno razmišljanja niti planiranja. E sad....baš treće.. :Cool:

----------


## saska7

ja sam znala da zelim dvoje djece. koliko smo se sestra i ja tukle, oduvijek sam razmisljala da li je 3g bas tako idealna razlika...al isto tako kad smo narasle (da ne kazem odrasle) toliko smo bliske da nisam htjela veliku razliku medju klincima. na 3. rodjendan smo razgovarali  da je vrijeme ako zelimo dvoje klinaca poceti raditi na tome. to je bio cijeli plan. iskreno, prvo cudo se dogodilo, sasvim neplanirano, a sa drugim cudom sam ostala trudna 2tj nakon gorespomenutnog razgovora, tako da vjerujem da je zbilja bilo "vrijeme". nijednom nije bilo sve savrseno od okolnosti...
s prvim sam puno brinula kako cu. sad kad gledam unazad, kuzim da mogu puno vise nego sto sam ikad mislila da bi mogla. i to sama. i tek kad sama prihvatim da to mogu stvarno bude lakse. dok sumnjam u sebe tesko mi je i pospremiti stan, a kamoli bilo sto drugo...
htjedoh reci, nikad okolnosti nisu savrsene. ako zelis, ne slusaj racionalne razloge nego srce. sve vanjsko ce se posloziti vec nekako (ne mislim cudom bozjim, al za te materijalne stvari se nadje izlaz kad je vazno). strah je normalan, al nitko ne zna sto ga zapravo sve ceka, a cekajuci bi mogao proci cijeli zivot...

----------


## neodlucna.

> ja sam znala da zelim dvoje djece. koliko smo se sestra i ja tukle, oduvijek sam razmisljala da li je 3g bas tako idealna razlika...al isto tako kad smo narasle (da ne kazem odrasle) toliko smo bliske da nisam htjela veliku razliku medju klincima. na 3. rodjendan smo razgovarali  da je vrijeme ako zelimo dvoje klinaca poceti raditi na tome. to je bio cijeli plan. iskreno, prvo cudo se dogodilo, sasvim neplanirano, a sa drugim cudom sam ostala trudna 2tj nakon gorespomenutnog razgovora, tako da vjerujem da je zbilja bilo "vrijeme". nijednom nije bilo sve savrseno od okolnosti...
> s prvim sam puno brinula kako cu. sad kad gledam unazad, kuzim da mogu puno vise nego sto sam ikad mislila da bi mogla. i to sama. i tek kad sama prihvatim da to mogu stvarno bude lakse. dok sumnjam u sebe tesko mi je i pospremiti stan, a kamoli bilo sto drugo...
> htjedoh reci, nikad okolnosti nisu savrsene. ako zelis, ne slusaj racionalne razloge nego srce. sve vanjsko ce se posloziti vec nekako (ne mislim cudom bozjim, al za te materijalne stvari se nadje izlaz kad je vazno). strah je normalan, al nitko ne zna sto ga zapravo sve ceka, a cekajuci bi mogao proci cijeli zivot...


istina....sve istina...a ja prava kukavica....grrrr i mrzim se zbog toga...a i sebična sam malo..znam da ću puno vremena provoditi sa njima pa si mislim da muž i ja nećemo imati vremena za sebe...a i on tako misli...opet grrr..

----------


## eris

> Ja imam dvoje s razlikom od 2 g. i 9 mj. Tako smo htjeli. Sve je bilo ok, naporno s dvoje malih ali ništa više nego što smo očekivali. Sada su 8 i 11 godina. Nakon toliko pauze i godina (meni je sada 34, mm 43) odlučili smo se za treće. Naš mali anđeo sada ima 3 mj i 13 dana. Mogu vam samo reći da mi je to bila najbolja odluka u životu. Uživamo više nego ikada svi zajedno, a osjećaj majčinstva kada već imate iskustva i u ovoj dobi je neopisiv i nenadmašiv. S prvo dvoje djece koja su također bila planirana bili smo pomalo u grču što zbog neznanja, što zbog drugih okolnosti. Sada je sve to iza nas i možemo se u potpunosti posvetiti malenom. A i starija djeca su obogaćena jednim dodatnim iskustvom i drugačijom bratskom ljubavi od one koja je vladala među njima do sada. 
> Sve u svemu, svaka razlika ima svoje prednosti i mane, ali treće dijete preporučam bez obzira na razliku, naravno ako ste u mogućnosti...


Potpisujem.
Teže mi se bilo odlučiti sa jedno na drugo, nego sa dvoje na treće :Smile:

----------


## gita75

Meni je bilo najteže s jednim se odlučiti za drugo (zato je razlika 11 g.). 
Financijski prvo najviše košta, što zbog toga jer nemaš ništa, što zbog toga jer nemaš pojima pa kupuješ i šta treba i šta ne treba...

----------


## Ripcord

Sa prvim sam bila solo, a na drugo sam se odlučila nakon malo manje od godine dana braka, kad se stariji sin opustio u našoj novoj maloj obitelji i kad sam bila uvjerena da napokon imam siguran posao za stalno (a tu sam se prevarila samo tako  :Laughing: )

----------


## sunce moje malo

vrlo brzo nakon što sam rodila prvo znala sam da nećemo dugo čekati (prva T uredna, porod ok).
nakon 1 rođendana počeli smo raditi na bebi, evo razlika je 21 mj.
ah, da sam znala......... nemam vremena ni za wc, ili tuli jedan ili tuli drugi.
umorna sam, neispavana, živčana, jedva čekam da spavaju, to mi je najljepši dio dana :Laughing: 

nekako osjećam da nismo svi na broju, da bih ja i jednu curicu, ali to će pričekati bar da najstariji krene u školu (za jedno 5 god).

----------


## laura29

Nakon teške trudnoće i bolnog oporavka nakon prve trudnoće, dvije godine bila sam u uvjerenju da će L biti jedino moje dijete. No polako se u mene počela šuljati ideja o još jednom djetetu. Razlika je tri godine (a sad pomalo razmišljam da za koju godinu budemo obogaćeni još jednim malim smješkom).

----------


## marčelina

Uvijek smo znali da ćemo ako sve bude u redu imati još jedno dijete.Prva trudnoća  je uz lažne trudove u 7mjesecu nastavljena ležanjem jer sam se bila otvorila 2cm,svakodnevno dobivala spasmex i dočekala dan prije termina Malenog smo dobili nakon dvije godine jer smo htjeli malo ubrzat obzirom na moje godine a treće dijete smo dobili godinu nakon malenog,neplanirano brzo!

----------


## eris

Definitivno najkritičniji period za odluku o još djece je tamo od bebinih 20 mjeseci pa negdje do 3. godine. Kod nas su djeca u tom periodu divlja, sve znaju a ne znaju ništa, stvarno se osjećaš izluđeno. Sda trenutno ponovo proživljavamo ovaje veseli period i ne pada nam na pamet ni pola djeteta. Ali ko zna, kada mala počne sama sebi biti donekle dovoljna, ostavi ,oju šminku cd-ove, tv, bratove bojice i sekine cipele na miru, ko zna, možda opet zaboravim na sve i krenem u tu nepredvidljivu i divnu avanturu nesebičnosti, majčinstva :Smile:

----------


## bodo

Nakon višegodišnjeg liječenja neplodnosti bila sam zahvalna i na mojoj princezi i željeli smo što više vremena posvetiti samo njoj.Nekako u isto vrijeme javila se naša želja za drugim djetetom i njezina želja za bratom/sestrom
Razlika je 3god.i 8 mjeseci i ispala je pun pogodak.
Želja nam je povećati obitelj za još 1 člana tamo za 2-3 godine

----------


## neodlucna.

> Nakon teške trudnoće i bolnog oporavka nakon prve trudnoće, dvije godine bila sam u uvjerenju da će L biti jedino moje dijete. No polako se u mene počela šuljati ideja o još jednom djetetu. Razlika je tri godine (a sad pomalo razmišljam da za koju godinu budemo obogaćeni još jednim malim smješkom).


Ja sam tako 5 godina bila uvjerena da ce moja L biti jedino dijete..a sada me hvata ludilo! 15 dana bih išla na drugo pa onda me par dana popusti, pa opet 15 dana me drži da bih... I kome sad vjerovati,kome prevagnuti,onome k DA ili onome k NE....

----------


## eris

Neodlučna, ako postoji želja biće i rezultat. Ja uvijek kažem za sebe da sam drugačija, jer vrlo često, za ono što jako želim, stisnem nos i skočim u duboku vodu. I mogu ti reći, svaki put sam plivala stvarno dobro.

----------


## neodlucna.

ERIS hvala...mogu ti reći da su me tvoje riječi dirnule....

----------


## andream

uh... odmah ustvari. ali to je više ovisilo o sreći u potpomognutoj oplodnji koju smo očito imali. razlika će biti 2 godine i neka 4 mjeseca, idealno.

----------


## Bodulica

> Definitivno najkritičniji period za odluku o još djece je tamo od bebinih 20 mjeseci pa negdje do 3. godine. Kod nas su djeca u tom periodu divlja, sve znaju a ne znaju ništa, stvarno se osjećaš izluđeno. Sda trenutno ponovo proživljavamo ovaje veseli period i ne pada nam na pamet ni pola djeteta. Ali ko zna, kada mala počne sama sebi biti donekle dovoljna, ostavi ,oju šminku cd-ove, tv, bratove bojice i sekine cipele na miru, ko zna, možda opet zaboravim na sve i krenem u tu nepredvidljivu i divnu avanturu nesebičnosti, majčinstva


U mom slučaju je to pubertet. Jednog smo uspješno pregrmili, drugi je još u tijeku, a treći definitivno ne bi preživjela :No-no: .
Pošto smo ovo dvoje dobili u prilično zelenim godinama mm je često znao reći da ćemo pod "stare dane" napraviti još koje da nam ne bude dosadno :Grin: .
Sad mu ne dozvoljavam da to spomene čak ni u šali.
I ne, nemamo nekih ekstremnih problema s djecom, ali ovo doba adolescencije izvlači valjda najgore iz njih.
Potrebu da je neko "ovisan" o nama smo uspješno nadomjestili psom i mačkom pa nam je veselo, a i mi smo dobili priliku ponovo živjeti, pa skoro, ko momak i cura.
Inače, nakon prvog djeteta koje je bilo planirano (što nitko ne vjeruje s obzirom na mojih 19 i mm 21 god.) drugo nas je malo iznenadilo nakon skoro 5 god.
Željeli smo dvoje djece, ali meni se ova razlika učinila jako mala pa sam čak i zasuzila nad pozitivnim testom :Embarassed: . 
Valjda ja baš i nisam neki materijal za majčinstvo.

----------


## Manuela.

Za par dana slavimo sedmi rođendan i moja E. je još uvijek jedinica!
Uvijek mi se sviđala veća razlika u godinama, i nakon teškog poroda bila sam uvjerena da je moje dosadašnje mišljenje  u potpunosti ispravno....
Kasnije sam se razboljela i bila mi zabranjena trudnoća, no nije me previše diralo jer ipak je ona još bila mala i nisam trudnoću tada planirala.
Danas sam bila kod svog ginića , pa on meme pita, šta ja još čekam,vrijeme mi ide a ja još neodlučna....
zbog mioma na maternici preporuča mi mirenu, no nekako se sve u meni lomi, jer ne želim da moje dijete nema bacu il seku, a po drugoj strani bojim se ponovno trudnoće i poroda....
Neznam, možda se dogodi čudo!..........

----------


## neodlucna.

> Za par dana slavimo sedmi rođendan i moja E. je još uvijek jedinica!
> Uvijek mi se sviđala veća razlika u godinama, i nakon teškog poroda bila sam uvjerena da je moje dosadašnje mišljenje  u potpunosti ispravno....
> Kasnije sam se razboljela i bila mi zabranjena trudnoća, no nije me previše diralo jer ipak je ona još bila mala i nisam trudnoću tada planirala.
> Danas sam bila kod svog ginića , pa on meme pita, šta ja još čekam,vrijeme mi ide a ja još neodlučna....
> zbog mioma na maternici preporuča mi mirenu, no nekako se sve u meni lomi, jer ne želim da moje dijete nema bacu il seku, a po drugoj strani bojim se ponovno trudnoće i poroda....
> Neznam, možda se dogodi čudo!..........


Isto tako i ja...bojim se trudnoće...nije mi bila baš neka bajna (povraćanja). A porod me užasnuo!!  
Moja kći ima sada 5god i 4mj. i jako jako želi seku ili brata!! 
A meni tek do sada nije padalo napamet imati još jedno dijete,i meni se sviđa veća razlika između djece...
I sada me drži želja za još jednim ali stalno me nešto spriječava..neke moje misli kao...ja to neću moći,kako ću financijski...
ma bez veze... grrrrr ljuta na samu sebe!!!

----------


## zmaj

otprilike svako dvi godine, neš više od dvi...

nakon prvog poroda (uredna trudnoća), rekli smo - nikad više
al jedan neodoljivi smješak je odlučio doći na svit, i neka je!!
porod? sim te tam te, izborili se za mnogooo bolje, iako smo imali komplikaciju, ne baš lijepu..

drugo nas je poguralo za treće
a porod trećeg djeteta  :Heart:  (hbac) me preispituje: "nije valjda da ti je to prvo i zadnjo takvo prekrasno iskustvo..."  :Smile: 

eto, preko trnja do zvijezda, preko c.r. do pkk....
tko zna, tko zna.....

----------


## Trina

Ja mislim da svaka žena osjeti u sebi ono nešto, neki znak da je negdje čeka još jedno dijete. Kad sam ja rodila treće dijete nije mi ni na kraj pameti bilo četvrto. Ono, to je to, troje je dosta u svakom smislu, i financijski i emotivno i svakako..Ali ko da sam znala da to nije kraj. Nekako sam slutila, ne znam, ne mogu to objasniti jer tad se to činilo ko SF ali sam znala. Kao što sad znam da je to to. S ovom bebom sam zaokružila našu obitelj.

----------


## Manuela.

Da Trina, lijepo rečeno, svaka žena zna i osjeti.......
Eto , kao što sam rekla, možda pod bor dobijemo plusića.....

----------


## Kosjenka

> Ja mislim da svaka žena osjeti u sebi ono nešto, neki znak da je negdje čeka još jedno dijete. Kad sam ja rodila treće dijete nije mi ni na kraj pameti bilo četvrto. Ono, to je to, troje je dosta u svakom smislu, i financijski i emotivno i svakako..Ali ko da sam znala da to nije kraj. Nekako sam slutila, ne znam, ne mogu to objasniti jer tad se to činilo ko SF ali sam znala. Kao što sad znam da je to to. S ovom bebom sam zaokružila našu obitelj.


Mene treće pati, ja se tako nekako osjećam za treće nije da bi, imam gomilu razloga za ne, financije, neki moji strahovi, mm je totalno iscrpljen i kaže da nema snage za još jednu bebeu, za još jednu trudnoću, moja mirovanja, bolnice...a ja tu bebu nekako osjetim, Litala je napisala na nekoj drugoj temi da je četvrto osjetila u kostima  :Smile: , e baš tako.
Inače razlika između mojih je dvije i pol. Ja sam si nekako planirala 3-4 godine ali kako ostajem trudna na mogli bi ispalo je dvije i pol  :Smile:  i ne žalim se. A je bio fantastičan svo to vrijeme, dok P sada ima 4 i ne znam kako bi pored njega imala bebu. 
Vjerovatno ta odluka ovisi i o tome kakva je starija beba.

----------


## Cheerilee

> . Nekako sam slutila, ne znam, ne mogu to objasniti jer tad se to činilo ko SF ali sam znala. Kao što sad znam da je to to. S ovom bebom sam zaokružila našu obitelj.



Tako i kod nas....
Neplaniramo skoro četvrto.. Skoro znaci dok naj manji ne napuni 3g (pa da može u vrtić, jer sam drugu t prelezala u bolnici na održavanju zadnja dva mj, na tokolizi 24/7, treću strogo doma, od 18tj na terapiji i strogom strogom mirovanju i jos svašta...) tak da mi je gin savjetovala pauzu da se tijelo odmoriti a i sljedeća t bi bila 90% slična trećoj zbog prirode problema... A mm često odustan od tjedan do mjesec dana...
Uglavnom, znam da nije kraj......

----------


## sasa

ja sam znala da bih još jedno, ali stalno sam računala kako ima još vremena.... na kraju kad sam "slučajno" ostala trudna sam strašno sretna jer nakako mislim da bih se na 2. teško odlučila, u smislu sad i danas. a razlika će biti 5 i pol godina.

----------


## Drage

Kako sam rodila carskim rezom prije tri mjeseca, moram paziti da najmanje godinu dana ništa ''ne iskrsne'', mada smo mi oduvijek govorili da ćemo imat najmanje četvero djece. Nakon prvog traumatičnog iskustva (hitan carski) mislim da će me biti užasno strah odlučiti se na ponovno rađanje. Ili mi je ovo sve još svježe... (još imam noćne more) ali da jedva čekam opet nositi dijete u sebi, DA, JEDVA ČEKAM. To je nešto najljepše.......  :Smile: ))
Iz obitelji sam sa četvero djece svih uzrasta, tako da mogu mamin primjer dati: ja prva-85., nakon točno dvije godine brat-87., nakon devet godina dolazi drugi brat-97., tri godine nakon sestra-00. i nakon šest još jedna sestra-06. E sad, moj tata je i nakon toga govorio kako bi još jedno ali pošto je mama u 45-oj....hm... :Smile: 
I da, dobro primjećujete, razlika između mene i najmlađe sestre je 20 god. Zato mi moja curka nije ni najmanje bila nepoznanica, obzirom da mi je prvo dijete, ali iskustva imam puuno  :Smile:

----------


## Extreme

ja sam svoju prvu i jedinu curicu rodila prije 7mjeseci, ali skoro od prvog dana sam spremna na drugo  :Smile:  jedva čekam još jednu bebu,jer su moji napravili veliku razliku između mene i sestre (9godina) i uvijek sam bila zavidna djeci koja su imala brata il sestru a da su približno stari..tako da cemo krenut uskoro na drugo,al prvo cemo probat da iskoristim porodiljni,vratim se na posao koji mjesec pa onda..osim ak se ne zalomi,al ionako je dobrodošlo  :Very Happy:

----------


## neodlucna.

ljudi ja vam se divim!!   :Smile:  
ja imam jedno i nikako da odemo na drugo....a cura će nam sada 6godina.
nešto smo kao krenuli pa je muž ostao bez posla i ja isto i tako da je sve to stalo..  :Sad:  
trta me i gotovo...a tako mi je žao zbog moje malene jer me toliko moli već godinu dana...    :Undecided:

----------


## Maryy

Prvo dijete rodila sam 09/2006 i nakon toga samo nešto čekala, htjela sam drugo ali..., drugo se rodilo u 12/2011 ali sad osjećam da to nije to i željela bi još jedno(već sam i MM dosadna sa željom "ja bi još jedno")

----------


## Zekoko

Ni ja ne bi htjela veliku razliku. Prvo, moji su između mene i sestre napravili razliku od skoro 6 godina, što je meni puno, jer imam i brata koji je od mene mlađi točno godinu i pol dana i bilo nam je zaista super odrastati skupa. I dan danas, premda ne živimo u istom gradu, jako smo bliski. Kod muža je isto velika razlika tako da dijelimo mišljenje. Ali bojim se da imati dvoje male djece znači ne imati ni trunka vremena za sebe, a ja si zaista volim provest vrijeme sa sobom, volim duge šetnje s maleckim, a bojim se da to neću moći uskladiti s dvoje male djece. Možda zvuči sebično, ali blizu sebe nemam bake, djedove, nikoga da mi uskoči. Možda ću začepiti nos i skočiti duboko, jer i meni obično ispadne dobro. Morala sam s nekim podijeliti  :Smile:

----------


## donna

moja curica je prošla 6 godina i jedinica je...odlučili smo se na drugu bebu još ljetos kada smo krenuli i zadnja M mi je bila u siječnju  kada sam vidjela +  :Smile: ) međutim nažalost  u 10 tj je srce prestalo kucati imala sam Missed tako da se moramo malo strpiti pa za 2-3 mj ponovno kreećemo na drugu bebu..razlika će biti 7 godina-ako Bog da  :Smile:   ja i moj brat smo 9 godina razlike !

----------


## kolimoli

moja curka ima skoro 3,5 godine, a na drugu bebu SAM se odlučila kada je bila blizu 2. rođendana, MM baš i nije bio za, ali je popustio nakon mjesec i pol upornog objašnjavanja i razlaganja.
Ja sam nekako osjećala da je trenutak, htjela sam manju razliku, ma bila sam ja spremna i prije, ali sam znala da on nije!! 
Od starta je on to drukčije shvatio od mene, ma bi on bebu i radio je on na bebi (tome se nikada nije protivio), ali mu je mala još uvijek bila jako mala, želio je u tome uživati, upiti svaki trenutak...... , ali od nedavno osjećam da je i on 100% za, jer mu je odjednom maca velika, samostalna i vidim ga da pogledava kolica i bebaće  :Smile: .
Eto mi se tako trudimo već 17 mjeseci bez uspjeha, tako da je to naše početno pregovaranje i nagovaranje bilo ustvari suvišno, a moja želja da razlika bude manja sada je postala nebitna i samo se nadamo da će nas roda ubrzo obradovati  :Wink:

----------


## suncana

nismo odspavali prve dvije godine kad se naša curica rodila u komadu 5 sati...a i privikavanje na dijete nam je dugo trajalo obzirom da smo dugo godina bili solo bez obaveza...to ti je kad prođu 30.-te..neznam koliko ti imaš..a prošli smo grčeve koji su satima trajali tri ipo mjeseca pa zubići i nismo se tri godine odlučivali na drugo dijete..pa sam imala 1 spontani..pa pauza godinu dana i evo sad razlika između cure i malca 4 ipo godine...čini mi se sada dosta kad je ona već samostalna u dosta toga, oblačenje hrajenje pranje ruku i dosta toga može pomoć donijet i tako sličnog..ima ljubomore jer je bila mezimica u sve je uključujemo...ali i opet bih tako jer jeeno u pelenama i ono koje se sad rodi neznam kako bih podnjela....

----------


## Vrijeska

zašto ja ovo čitam?!?  :Shock: 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## XENA

> Moja L. ima 4gd, želja za drugim mi se javila prije nekih pola godine, MM kaže nagodinu dok nam se poslože još neke stvari, mislim da će takva razlika biti idealna





> HA,HA Lauri će sada 5 i pol godina a ono "nagodinu " ponavljamo svake godine! UŽAS!


Sama sebe citiram , ha,ha ali imam i lijepih vijesti ono "nagodinu" je napokon stiglo , trebalo je "samo" dvije godine od prvotnog posta!

----------


## flopica

čestitke XENA!
bitno da je stiglo, ne možemo sve u životu isplanirati

----------


## XENA

hvala na čestitkama, što se tiče mog supruga on bi se najvjerovatnije još uvijek premišljao
ja sam rekla, ajmo AKCIJA!

----------


## Anemona

> Sama sebe citiram , ha,ha ali imam i lijepih vijesti ono "nagodinu" je napokon stiglo , trebalo je "samo" dvije godine od prvotnog posta!


Čestitam! :Heart: 
Onda ima i za mene nade. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## XENA

nada umire posljedna ,ha,ha
ajmo, AKCIJA !

----------


## rahela

> zašto ja ovo čitam?!?


 :Laughing: 

možda bude još kakvih proljetnih srećica

Anemona, joj kako bi meni bilo drago da vam se "desi"
baš mislim da ti to treba  :Klap:

----------


## mimi 25

Odmah poslije poroda. I za 6 mj se zelja ostvarila.
Prije prvog rodjendana mladjega sina pozeljeli smo trecu bebu (sada potpuno svjesni svega sto nas ceka, jer prvi put je to bila zelja ali bez iskustva u roditeljstvu) i jos cekamo........

----------


## katarinam

kod nas je razlika 13 mj između bebica i nebi mjenjala ni da mogu, od samog početka smo se našli i navikli jedni na druge i odlično nam ide iz dana u dan sve bolje, još kad curka malo odraste pa će se zajeno igrat.... a takva je razlika između mene i seke i super smo se slagale  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam uvik sebe zamišljala sa jednim ili dvoje djece.imam dva starija brata.mama je nas troje rodila u 4 godine  :Smile:  i kaže da bi bila još jedno rodila i tili su posvojit jedno,ali ih je rat zeznija.
uvik sam u društvu bila ja ta koja se svađala sa braćom i sestrama svojih frendica,jer su ih morale vodat po kavama.uopce nisam imala zivce. :Smile:  sad kad imam dite, imam jaaaaaaaaaako puno živaca i strpljenja.i za svoje i za tuđu dicu.
i dalje sebe zamišljam sa jednim ili dvoje dice.ali u zadnje vrime razmišljam o bebici.ali želim pricekat da mali napuni bar 3ipo 4 god.
sad ima 15mj.

----------


## donna

ja sam trudna evo 11 tj  :Smile:  curka se jako veseli bebici-u 10 mj će napuniti 7 godina i svaki dan je u nedoumici želi li više bracu ili seku haha.samo da ovaj put bude sve ok !!!

----------


## misliteljica

E nikad neću zaboravit, kad me Podobnik porodio, odmah mi je rekao: sad možete na drugo! A ja njemu: vi samo hoćete osigurati sebi biznis..  :Smile: 
Ovaj godišnji sam počela o tome razmišljati. Kako je jedna mama rekla: imam još jedno dijete u sebi  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Kad je moj sin imao dvije godine i kad je malo naučio mirno spavati, meni je odjednom bilo pusto. I najpustije mi je bilo kad sam stavljala tri tanjura na stol. Pusto. i rekla sam mužu da ne mogu ja postavljati stol za tako malo tanjura, i da mislim da još netko treba jesti s nama  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

> Kad je moj sin imao dvije godine i kad je malo naučio mirno spavati, meni je odjednom bilo pusto. I najpustije mi je bilo kad sam stavljala tri tanjura na stol. Pusto. i rekla sam mužu da ne mogu ja postavljati stol za tako malo tanjura, i da mislim da još netko treba jesti s nama


Ovako je meni falila još jedna beba u krevetu, pa još jedna... pa se svaki put osvrćem po kući s osjećajem da je još koje dijete tu. Uhvatim sebe u razmišljaju da ima mjesta na krevetu za još jednu bebu, ali pripisat ću to hormonima  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ovako je meni falila još jedna beba u krevetu, pa još jedna... pa se svaki put osvrćem po kući s osjećajem da je još koje dijete tu. Uhvatim sebe u razmišljaju da ima mjesta na krevetu za još jednu bebu, ali pripisat ću to hormonima


LIjepo  :Smile: 
I ja tako mislim da je šteta tanjura, ima ih, a nema tko jest iz njih... I ljepše izgleda stol kad se dekorira za više čeljadi  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Kolovoz, pravo vrijeme za napraviti bebu. Tijelo puno sunca i fine sezonske hrane, mozak na paši za vrijeme godišnjeg, a idućeg svibnja rodi se bebač. Imam jedno svibanjsko dijete. Napravljeno na barci...Preporučujem :Smile: ...

----------


## genius

i ja bi na barci  :Razz:  ,al nažalost more me ove godine obilazi u velikom luku.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## S2000

> zašto ja ovo čitam?!?


 :Laughing:

----------


## flopica

ja sam luda kad ovo čitam
jedva sam se odlučila na drugo
i sad je gore u krevetu mirišim i ljubim i mislim kako bih ja još jedno...
i ja ću kao trampolina pripisati sve hormonima  :mama:

----------


## Deaedi

Uh, ja sam bila realnija, kad je Jadranka izjavila da neće dirati porodiljne naknade ni u krizi, onda smo se bacili na posao.

----------


## trampolina

Deaedi, to vrijeme naknade je samo kap u moru financijskih troškova oko djece  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlich

> Kolovoz, pravo vrijeme za napraviti bebu. Tijelo puno sunca i fine sezonske hrane, mozak na paši za vrijeme godišnjeg, a idućeg svibnja rodi se bebač. Imam jedno svibanjsko dijete. Napravljeno na barci...Preporučujem...


Mislim da ću primijeniti ovaj scenarij... :Wink:

----------


## centar

mi smo se za drugo dijete odlucili prije godinu i 6 mjeseci.
tad je moja curka imala 5 i pol godina. 
sve nam se poklopilo oko 5 zagrebackih godina i beneficija, novog stana, muzevog ugovora, imali smo vezu u vrticu  :Laughing: , nasli smo dobru skolu za curku, a ja sam se nakon dugo vremena osjecala "spremnom" ( naspavanom)  :Smile: 
i... jos nista... a bude, mora biti  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

ja se već neko vrijeme premišljam, pa bi, pa ne bi. Točnije, sad bih, pa bih čekala.
Ali zadnjih dana s takvom čežnjom čitam topice i traktate o tome koliko čija beba kaka, da je to zbilja znakovito.

----------


## žena majka i kraljica

Ja bih desetoro djece samo ne bih ni jednom bila trudna, samo trebam ubiti strah od trudnoće

----------


## marta

Aj tangerina sto ti citas ovaj topic i one o kakanju, al sto ih ja čitam...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MarijaP

> Kolovoz, pravo vrijeme za napraviti bebu. Tijelo puno sunca i fine sezonske hrane, mozak na paši za vrijeme godišnjeg, a idućeg svibnja rodi se bebač. Imam jedno svibanjsko dijete. Napravljeno na barci...Preporučujem...


Tri trudnoce s terminom u svibnju  :Smile: 



> LIjepo 
> I ja tako mislim da je šteta tanjura, ima ih, a nema tko jest iz njih... I ljepše izgleda stol kad se dekorira za više čeljadi


ja tanjure porazbijam. Jedva imam za nas  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Aj tangerina sto ti citas ovaj topic i one o kakanju, al sto ih ja čitam...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Tri trudnoce s terminom u svibnju


He he he, i moj stariji je dijete s godišnjega, rođen u svibnju... Znakovito je da pola njegovog razreda slavi rođendane unutar 10 dane, dakle bila je opća pojava. 

Drugi sin mi je vjerojatno božićno dijete, ali je uranio pa je rođen u kolovozu  :Grin: ! Njega smo zamijesili čim sam se pošteno oporavila od prvog poroda.

----------


## leonisa

> Aj tangerina sto ti citas ovaj topic i one o kakanju, al sto ih ja čitam...


uvijek se mozete "oladiti" kontracepcijskim topicima  :Grin: 
tako je lu nazvala moje fb statuse i na njima se "hladila" nakon sto bi se na slikama zapalila.  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

> Mislim da ću primijeniti ovaj scenarij...


moje 3 od 4 su ljetne bile, zacete sve u srpnju. sredina srpnja, pocetak srpnja i kraj srpnja  :Grin: 
proljetne bebe rulz  :Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

Mi imamo jos tri prazna mjesta za stolom... i meni sad to zvuci tuzno i pusto  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Mi se nismo odlučili, beba je odlučila sama doći  :Laughing:  i sada s nestrpljenjem očekujemo, razlika između prvog i drugog bude 2 god. i 5 mjeseci.

Malo se pribojavam, još mi je prvi nekako mali a opet veliki, da me netko pitao, možda bih još jednu godinu pričekala ali ne žalim previše.

----------


## tangerina

mašnice, po meni je to idealno. mislim, to što je beba sama odlučila. A i razlika je skroz okej, tako smo ja i seka  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

tak se nasa odlucila doci. tj. obje :D i dobro da je, jer ja nikad ne bi bila skroz spremna. ni na jednu  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, to vrijeme naknade je samo kap u moru financijskih troškova oko djece


Kaj ozbiljno, nisam imala pojma.

----------


## Ivanna

> tak se nasa odlucila doci. tj. obje :D i dobro da je, jer ja nikad ne bi bila skroz spremna. ni na jednu


Nama je stariji odlučio sam doći i stoput sam rekla dobro da je jer ja nikad ne bi bila spremna, te trebamo ovo, te ono. Drugo je bilo pomno isplanirano. Oba su božićna djeca, rođendani su im dan razlike. Ta rana jesen mi je idealno vrijeme za rađanje. Jednom kad se odlučimo za treće, vjerojatno će i on/a bit božićno dijete.  :Grin:

----------


## maxi

mi smo se slučajno poštedili takvih odluka i dvojbi. jerbo 9 mjeseci nakon prestrašnog poroda i još neoporavljena od carskog se dogodila H. doslovno dogodila jer mi je tada jedna beba itekako bila dovoljna! bar sam se tako osjećala, ali...... da se nije onda dogodila vjerojatno ne bi ni dan-danas. eto, bilo je u svemu više sreće nego pameti (2 carska u 18 mjeseci) ali nama je sad preeeeeeeeeeedivno!!! 
baš kako treba

----------


## sunce moje malo

> vrlo brzo nakon što sam rodila prvo znala sam da nećemo dugo čekati (prva T uredna, porod ok).
> nakon 1 rođendana počeli smo raditi na bebi, evo razlika je 21 mj.
> ah, da sam znala......... nemam vremena ni za wc, ili tuli jedan ili tuli drugi.
> umorna sam, neispavana, živčana, jedva čekam da spavaju, to mi je najljepši dio dana
> 
> nekako osjećam da nismo svi na broju, da bih ja i jednu curicu, ali to će pričekati bar da najstariji krene u školu (za jedno 5 god).


zar sam ja napisala da bih čekala 5 god?
već sam taj rok smanjila na 2 godine.

----------


## Ane990

blago tebi kad imaš takvo razmišljanje,a ocito i energije za djecu (swe u pozitivnom smislu)  :Smile:

----------


## neodlucna.

citam i divim se....svaka vam čast..

----------


## NYC

Odlučit ću se kad prebrodim fobiju od ginekologa i poroda  :Very Happy:  Voljela bi da moj sin ima brata ili sestru, jako bih to voljela ali ne znam.. Ne vidim kad bi to moglo biti, a vrijeme ide, ne bi htjela bit rodilja sa 35. Da se razumijemo, nije to uopće loše, bolje ikad nego nikad, ali ako mogu birat voljela bi do 30. sve obavit.. A do tog imam samo godinu i pol. Možda ipak malo pomaknem granicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## duma

Ja 37, MM 40...čitam Vas, al mislim da nemam dovoljno snage-ne želje  :Smile:  - za još jednu bebušicu. Ili možda....?!! Imam brata, 8 godina razlike; sestru 9 godina razlike = ona i ja UVIJEK genijalan odnos ( daleko bolji nego s mamom), s bratom "pod stare dane"  :Wink: bolja . MM brata 13 mj. razlika-blaga katastrofa odnos ( nije samo zbog žena u obitelji hehe šogi i ja se "obožavamo") bio uvijek. Moj zakljucak: nije stvar u razlici u godinama, nego u karakteru, odgoju i možda i spolu

----------


## alef

> Kolovoz, pravo vrijeme za napraviti bebu. Tijelo puno sunca i fine sezonske hrane, mozak na paši za vrijeme godišnjeg, a idućeg svibnja rodi se bebač. Imam jedno svibanjsko dijete. Napravljeno na barci...Preporučujem...


Hehe, moj je isto svibanjsko dijete. Doduse, nije s godisnjeg, pridruzio nam se nakon odmora, ali rodio se u najljepse doba za imat bebu  :Smile:

----------


## Jenny from the block

Ja sam htjela razliku od minimalno tri godine, i tako je i bilo- tri god i tri mjeseca  :Smile:  s tim sam jako zadovoljna i ne bih zeljela da je manja, mozda bi cak bilo bolje da je malo veca  :Smile:  mislim da su tri godine potrebne djetetu da u miru dobije sve sto treba dobiti od roditelja prije nego dobije slatku konkurenciju  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Kolovoz, pravo vrijeme za napraviti bebu. Tijelo puno sunca i fine sezonske hrane, mozak na paši za vrijeme godišnjeg, a idućeg svibnja rodi se bebač. Imam jedno svibanjsko dijete. Napravljeno na barci...Preporučujem...


i mi imamo jedno svibanjsko dijete po betinom receptu, mjesto radnje: otok Hvar vrijeme radnje: kolovoz 2008.   :Smile:

----------


## S2000

U bozicno vrijeme sam se osjecala da smo  "sami nas troje"... Poklon ispod bora samo za jedno dijete..
I eto,,, tako je krenulo...

----------


## Kikica1

Hajd da i ja dam svoje iskustvo ovdje  :Grin: 
Moj mali je imao 3 i pol godine kad se rodio braco. Planirala sam sto manji razmak, tako da se ni ne sjecaju da su bili jedno bez drugoga, recimo, 2 godine je po meni idealno (i desilo se kad je stariji imao 14 mjeseci al je trudnoca zavrsila spontanim). Vjerojatno sva djeca nisu ista, al moj jos nije apsolvirao da ima brata i da je taj brat tu da ostane. Vjerujem da je za to krivo sto sam vecinu  trudnoce provela u krevetu na mirovanju pa mu se vec tada nisam mogla 100% posvetiti. Imam dojam da bi mom prvijencu bilo idealno da sam rodila kad napuni nekih 5 godina, ono, kad vec imaju neko svoje drustvo i ne smekaju mamu bas previse, u smislu, ne smajhlaju se, ne cendraju za sve, kad su vec u fazi da su "veliki" pa su dosta samostalni, tako da ta ljubomora zbog dijeljenja mame i stvari nije toliko izrazena (ne kazem da je ne bi bilo, nego mislim da se starije dijete bolje kontrolira, drukcije reagira). 
Sad mi je doma najcesce ludnica jer se stalno svadjaju, tuku i natezu, al nadam se da ce za koju godinu biti bolje. I sto se mene tice, rado bi im rodila jos jednog...ako bi cekala 5 godina vec bi debelo prebacila 40+ tako da vjerujem da cu opet ici na tu razliku od 3-3,5 godine iako je ne smatram idealnom.

----------


## lukab

ja sam počela razmišljat o drugom čim sam se vratila na posao  :Grin: 
ali sam si nekako rekla da ću odradit jednu školsku godinu pa onda... pa se desio pobačaj, pa smo sad eto u iščekivanju, razlika će bit 3,5 godine na kraju... još ću vidjet kako će to ispasti, ali već razmišljam o trećem  :Smile:  ako mi muž dozvoli...

----------


## Optimisticna

mm bi htio opet..... sad što se njega tiče.... hm. Ja sam po tom pitanju ni vrit ni mimo.

----------


## duma

evo mene...trudne  :Laughing:  Ja koja sam rekla "NE"...."netko drugi" je rekao da  :Smile:  Sad sam OK, al bio mi je užasan šok  :drama: 
Uglavnom, totalno ne planirana trudnoća. Bracu dobivamo počtkom 12.mj. i biti će 2,5god razlika

----------


## annvilli

između prvog i drugog je 19 mjeseci, treću bebu smo htjeli i prije, ali je trebalo par mjeseci  :Grin:  pa je ispalo 2.5 godine. 
meni se čini da bi bilo teže da su velika razlika. ovako sam ja mogla skuhat ručak, pospremit, čak i pročitat koju knjigu ili pogledat film s mužem dok se oni igraju skupa, a i sad kad su veći se super slažu i jako su bliski  :Heart: 
ja glasam za manju razliku, jedini minus: nismo se naspavali 5 godina

----------


## annvilli

između prvog i drugog je 19 mjeseci, treću bebu smo htjeli i prije, ali je trebalo par mjeseci  :Grin:  pa je ispalo 2.5 godine. 
meni se čini da bi bilo teže da su velika razlika. ovako sam ja mogla skuhat ručak, pospremit, čak i pročitat koju knjigu ili pogledat film s mužem dok se oni igraju skupa, a i sad kad su veći se super slažu i jako su bliski 
ja glasam za manju razliku, jedini minus: nismo se naspavali 5 godina

----------


## plima

Kad sam rodila prvo djete mislila sam da će mi biti i zadnje jer je porod bio užasan i beba jaaaako zahtjevna. Nakon otprilike tri god. počela sam razmišljati kako bi ja još jednu bebu i nisam se mogla koncentrirati ni na što drugo, želja je bila baš jaka... i razlika je sad 3g. i 11mj. I super mi je jer se stariji može sam obući i sam jesti pa se mogu dosta posvetiti mlađem.

----------


## centar

> mi smo se za drugo dijete odlucili prije godinu i 6 mjeseci.
> tad je moja curka imala 5 i pol godina. 
> sve nam se poklopilo oko 5 zagrebackih godina i beneficija, novog stana, muzevog ugovora, imali smo vezu u vrticu , nasli smo dobru skolu za curku, a ja sam se nakon dugo vremena osjecala "spremnom" ( naspavanom) 
> i... jos nista... a bude, mora biti



kako je bilo cudno procitati nesto napisano prije vise od godinu dana, a jos nista : (

----------


## stoic

bude nešto.... samo opuštenosti i strpljenja....

ja bih odmah htjela novu bebu (mom malom je 15 mjeseci), ali iz zdravstvenih razloga bih trebala pričekati..  :Sad:

----------


## sasana

Nakon 6 godina. Nije išlo cca 3 godine. I eto ga , uspjeli. Razlika će biti gotovo 10 godina. Ali nadam se da nema veze. I MM i ja smo jedinci i nekako smo zeljeli da i ona ne bude solo igracica.

----------


## duma

> između prvog i drugog je 19 mjeseci, treću bebu smo htjeli i prije, ali je trebalo par mjeseci  pa je ispalo 2.5 godine. 
> meni se čini da bi bilo teže da su velika razlika. ovako sam ja mogla skuhat ručak, pospremit, čak i pročitat koju knjigu ili pogledat film s mužem dok se oni igraju skupa, a i sad kad su veći se super slažu i jako su bliski 
> ja glasam za manju razliku, jedini minus: nismo se naspavali 5 godina


Jojjjjj kako si me lijepo utješila s ovim postom  :Smile: 
Kako mi se bliži termin, a moj prvi muškajac sve više raste i mjenja se...tako je mene frka SVEGAAA!! Kako ću ishendlat dvoje malih  :Sad: (((??

----------


## annvilli

> Jojjjjj kako si me lijepo utješila s ovim postom 
> Kako mi se bliži termin, a moj prvi muškajac sve više raste i mjenja se...tako je mene frka SVEGAAA!! Kako ću ishendlat dvoje malih (((??



mene je isto bilo strah u drugoj trudnoći jer je david jako loše spavao i mislila sam da ne mogu tako X2
s vremenom se to popravilo, a i ben je bio mirna i dobra beba. 
teško je prvih par mjeseci dok se ne uhodaš, ali se višestruko isplati kasnije  :Smile: 
znam jednu ženu koja je 11 mjeseci nakon prvog djeteta rodila BLIZANCE. sad su djeca već u srednjoj školi, ali eto, ako se to može...
želim ti da sve super prođe, samo hrabo  :Smile:

----------


## annvilli

> kako je bilo cudno procitati nesto napisano prije vise od godinu dana, a jos nista : (


nama su za 4. bebu trebale pune dvije godine, bez nekog medicinskog razloga. već sam se pomirila da neće ništa biti i 3 tjedna poslije plusić  :Very Happy: 
nemojte odustati, nadam se da će vam brzo doći beba  :Smile:

----------


## margaretica

Ja bih drugo vrlo rado, ali moje tijelo očito još nije spremno za to tj teta M još nije došla jer mali sisavac od 20 mjeseci doji kao i prvog dana. Pitam se koliko još može ne doći?!

----------


## XENA

moja curka je na ciki svaka dva sata i noću i danju pa sam menstruaciju dobila nakon tri mjeseca
dali si bila na redovnoj kontroli kod ginekologa?
mislim da nije normalno ne dobiti menstruaciju skoro dvije godine nakon poroda

----------


## margaretica

Xena, odgovorit ću ti na temi prva menstruacija, ali da si me prepala, jesi.

----------


## Ginger

Ja mislim da je to normalno, margaretica, dokle god dojis
Al na redovne kontorole ginicu moras

centar ~~~~~~~~ da drugo dodje sto prije

mi smo se odlucili krenuti po drugo sto prije, jer, s obzirom da imamo dijagnozu, nismo znali koliko ce nam trebati i hocemo li uopce uspjeti
Razlika je tocno dvije godine  :Smile: 
Sad cekamo trece, i razlika  izmedju druge i trece ce biti 3 godine i 2,5-3 mjeseca

----------


## neodlucna.

> istina....sve istina...a ja prava kukavica....grrrr i mrzim se zbog toga...a i sebična sam malo..znam da ću puno vremena provoditi sa njima pa si mislim da muž i ja nećemo imati vremena za sebe...a i on tako misli...opet grrr..


I eto mi jos uvijek cekamo...nasla sam ove stare postove i ne mogu vjerovati koliko je vec proslo a ja se jos nisam odlucila..  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

Zasto uopce mislis da bi se morala odluciti na drugo , trece ili bilo koje ?
Ne razmijem zasto uopce osjecas pritisak da imas dijete , ako ne postoji zelja ?
potpuno je ok ostati na jednom ili na bilo kojem drugom broju ... Ne postoji  idealan broj jednak za sve.

----------


## neodlucna.

> Zasto uopce mislis da bi se morala odluciti na drugo , trece ili bilo koje ?
> Ne razmijem zasto uopce osjecas pritisak da imas dijete , ako ne postoji zelja ?
> potpuno je ok ostati na jednom ili na bilo kojem drugom broju ... Ne postoji  idealan broj jednak za sve.


Ma meni dode zelja..ali nekako tu zelju uvijek 
nadvlada strah!  I smeta me najvise sto mi dode 
zelja a onda se ne mogu odluciti...da nemam zelje ne bi uopce toliko nervirala...ili to mozda nije zelja? Ma luda sam od razmisljanja..

----------


## sirius

> Ma meni dode zelja..ali nekako tu zelju uvijek 
> nadvlada strah!  I smeta me najvise sto mi dode 
> zelja a onda se ne mogu odluciti...da nemam zelje ne bi uopce toliko nervirala...ili to mozda nije zelja? Ma luda sam od razmisljanja..


Gledaj , meni je glupo zivjeti zivot da mi strah , a ne zelja odreduje sto cu uciniti ili necu uciniti.
kad zivot prode u pravilu puno vise zalimo zbog stvari koje nismo ucinili , nego zbog onih koje jesmo.
Iskreno , izbaci logicno razmisljanje iz racunice , jer ako cemo logicno nitko nikad djecu u zapadnom svijetu ne bi imao.
i onda se zapitaj zasto se uopce mucis toliko sa ovim pitanjem. ?

----------


## neodlucna.

Pitam se više puta ali nikad ne nalazim odgovor...jer da sam ga našla ne bi gnjavila vas ovdje....  :Nope: 
I znam da nekome zvučim dosadno ili čak ludo ali to sam ja.. I kad se sjetim bivših važnih odluka isto tako sam se osjećala...očito kada je velika odluka u pitanju ja sam najveća kukavica ikada... :Sad: 
Volim rutinu i ne volim ju mijenjati i možda je to razlog moje neodlučnosti...

----------


## XENA

Nama je drugo dijete donjelo toliko sreće i smjeha u kuću da je to neprocjenjivo.
Curke su razlika 7 godina i obožavaju se.
Moj muž bi još razmišljao o drugom djetetu, ja sam rekla ; Ajmo,akcija!
Sada vidim da smo imali prazninu koju nam je Sara popunila  :Smile:

----------


## neodlucna.

XENA  baš si me sada ohrabrila! I nadam se samo da će ta hrabrost trajati kada dođe pravi trenutak!
I ja se zamišljam kako bi to bilo da ih je dvoje..kada joj dođe bratić oni se tako lijepo igraju ma i posvađaju ali ništa mi to nije problem kada vidim da se vole..pa se nadam da će tako biti ako dobije brata ili seku koje toliko iščekuje!

----------


## casa

Nikad nisam odlučila da je vrijeme za drugo, a imam ih troje. I kad sam prije godinu i nešto odlučila da bih sad bilo vrijeme za četvrto, nekako se baš posložilo da nije, pa će pričekati... vjerojatno dok se ne dogodi, jer kako stvari idu ne vidim svjetlo na kraju tunela...

----------


## XENA

> XENA  baš si me sada ohrabrila! I nadam se samo da će ta hrabrost trajati kada dođe pravi trenutak!
> I ja se zamišljam kako bi to bilo da ih je dvoje..kada joj dođe bratić oni se tako lijepo igraju ma i posvađaju ali ništa mi to nije problem kada vidim da se vole..pa se nadam da će tako biti ako dobije brata ili seku koje toliko iščekuje!


 :Kiss:

----------


## neodlucna.

> Nikad nisam odlučila da je vrijeme za drugo, a imam ih troje. I kad sam prije godinu i nešto odlučila da bih sad bilo vrijeme za četvrto, nekako se baš posložilo da nije, pa će pričekati... vjerojatno dok se ne dogodi, jer kako stvari idu ne vidim svjetlo na kraju tunela...


Moje mišljenje pred dvije godine (kada sam bila tu) i sad je totalno drugačije! Prije sam mislila mogla bi ali me želja brže prošla i razmišljala sam o svačemu, ali sada nakon dvije godine kada sam i malo starija vidim da imam drugačije poglede i to mi je drago. Znači strah još uvijek postoji ali puno manji i drugačiji od pred dvije godine...
Znači skupiti ću hrabrosti samo je pitanje vremena!  :Smile:    Sada je L i veća i manje joj trebam i vjerujem da neće biti puno zakinuta na početku kada će maloj bebi trebati ipak malo više!

----------


## neodlucna.

XENA i tebi jedan veliki   :Shy kiss:   ! Samo mislim da će mi trebati vaša potpora tokom cijelog događaja!  :Laughing:

----------


## casa

Ma, ne znam, ja nikad nisam imala te neke strahove, osim pred sam porod broj dva, kad mi se činilo da drugo dijete neću voljeti koliko i prvo. Meni jednostavno u situaciji u kakvoj sam želja za djetetom je manja od želje za poslom.. I ili ću pronaći posao pa ostati trudna ili ću prestati željeti posao pa ostati trudna.

----------


## neodlucna.

> Ma, ne znam, ja nikad nisam imala te neke strahove, *osim pred sam porod broj dva, kad mi se činilo da drugo dijete neću voljeti koliko i prvo.* Meni jednostavno u situaciji u kakvoj sam želja za djetetom je manja od želje za poslom.. I ili ću pronaći posao pa ostati trudna ili ću prestati željeti posao pa ostati trudna.


Ovo boldano, je uz strah od trudnoće i poroda, moj i mužev drugi glavni problem...

----------


## casa

Strah je naravno bio neopravdan. I onog trena kad se rodio, ljubav se rodila zajedno s njim.

----------


## Jurana

Mislim da smo se svi bojali da nećemo moći voljeti drugo dijete kao prvo.
Ja sam svog mlađeg  o b o ž a v a l a   u prvom podoju.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Kako je ono netko rekao: a zasto ja ovo citam?  :Smile: )))

Vidim vecina odgodu spominje radi napornog poroda/bebe/nespavanja itd itd...
A mene strah jer znam da mi se ne moze opet dogodit da ide sve glatko i da bude dobrica ko' ova...trudnoca i porod savrseni,od 3ceg mjeseca spava noc,ja ne znam sto je to nespavanje, uspavljivanje i umor tako da su sanse velike da cu to s 2gim iskusit (kako bi neko reko, ako ima pravde u svemiru.. :Laughing: .)...

1vo nam je upalilo iz 1ve (odnosno 2ge jer je 1vi pokusaj zavrsio ranim spontanim), ali ne mora znacit da ce tako glatko ici i ovaj put....a ja bi jos bahato gadjala ljetni termin poroda....cccc...

Ugl,MM je za, usli smo u godinu kada bi trebalo zasukati rukave pa eto da imam pismeni trag nakane.... :Smile: 
(biti ce fora referirati se na ovaj post kasnije)

----------


## bodo

[QUOTE=zasad skulirana;2550536]Kako je ono netko rekao: a zasto ja ovo citam?  :Smile: )))

Vidim vecina odgodu spominje radi napornog poroda/bebe/nespavanja itd itd...
A mene strah jer znam da mi se ne moze opet dogodit da ide sve glatko i da bude dobrica ko' ova...trudnoca i porod savrseni,od 3ceg mjeseca spava noc,ja ne znam sto je to nespavanje, uspavljivanje i umor tako da su sanse velike da cu to s 2gim iskusit (kako bi neko reko, ako ima pravde u svemiru.. :Laughing: .)...[/QUO


Ovako sam i ja razmišljala prije 2. trudnoće ali ispalo je kao i prvorođenom.
Savršena trudnoća, porod i beba .
Planiramo uskoro i 3. i mislim si da nema šanse da opet bude isto.
Ali opet, tko zna  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

> Kako je ono netko rekao: a zasto ja ovo citam? )))
> 
> Vidim vecina odgodu spominje radi napornog poroda/bebe/nespavanja itd itd...
> A mene strah jer znam da mi se ne moze opet dogodit da ide sve glatko i da bude dobrica ko' ova...trudnoca i porod savrseni,od 3ceg mjeseca spava noc,ja ne znam sto je to nespavanje, uspavljivanje i umor tako da su sanse velike da cu to s 2gim iskusit (kako bi neko reko, ako ima pravde u svemiru...)...
> 
> 1vo nam je upalilo iz 1ve (odnosno 2ge jer je 1vi pokusaj zavrsio ranim spontanim), ali ne mora znacit da ce tako glatko ici i ovaj put....a ja bi jos bahato gadjala ljetni termin poroda....cccc...
> 
> Ugl,MM je za, usli smo u godinu kada bi trebalo zasukati rukave pa eto da imam pismeni trag nakane....
> (biti ce fora referirati se na ovaj post kasnije)


Potpisujem te, osim u spavanju i spontanom. 
 :Smile:

----------


## tanja37

Prvo dijete 2002., drugo 2007. godine. Evo, sada mi je 37 godina i kada mi još jedna trudnoća nije bila ni na kraj pameti, čekamo treće!!!! Šok je bio prisutan, razloga protiv tisuću - kredit u chf, mali stan, moj slabo plaćeni posao, djeca već velika, mi blizu 40 - te......ali eto, Božja volja kaže se. Doslovno nam se dogodilo, kada sam mislila da nije moguće i prestala uopće razmišljati u tom smjeru. Kako bude - bit će, samo neka sve bude u redu. Ionako nikada nije "pravo vrijeme" za bilo što u životu. Još uvijek smo malo u strahu ali se i veselimo, nekako ćemo izgurati!!!!

----------


## Rivendell

Nismo jos na razmisljanju za drugo, ali kako ni prvo nismo planirali, nekako vjerujem da ce se dogoditi kad se treba dogoditi.

Htjela sam se referirati na ove vanjske razloge zbog kojih se odgadja trudnoca (kredit, nezaposlenost, stambeno pitanje). 

Kad sam saznala da sam trudna, ja nezaposlena (odnosno radila honorarno sto su mi otkazali kad su doznali za trudnocu) dragi na nekakvom honorarnom ugovoru za 3 tisuce kn. Nista nije bilo kako smo zamisljali ono kad zamisljas buducnost i planiras...

U roku pola godine od kad se mali rodio se sve promijenilo, dragi dobio rukovodecu poziciju, meni ponudili posao. I imamo prekrasno dijete.

Ili kako je sirius napisala na ovoj temi, kad bi se islo tako planirati, nitko u zapadnom svijetu ne bi nikad imao dijete.

Treba se osloboditi straha, sve se na kraju rijesi.

----------


## Maty123

Meni je fascinantno kako sam se prije čudila ljudima koji rade malu razliku među djecom.....vidila sam kako izgleda taj kaos, nespavanje, razvozanje, pelene i klela se da nema teoretske šanse da ja to ikad napravim, da će razlika biti minimalno 5g. Da ne govorim da se sjećam da sam na porodu pomislila da nema toga na ovome svijetu šta me može vratit tamo.... I sada, moja bebica nema ni 5 mjeseci a mene već nešto vuče, ja bi još takvih srećica ....fali mi čak i trudnoća (??)...ta ljubav je nešto jače od nas.. :Smile:

----------


## alef

Mi smo zeljeli da bude mala razlika, ali ostala sam trudna tek kad  sam prestala dojiti... Razlika ce biti 3 godine aBd  :Smile:

----------


## Lucky2

oduvijek smo htjeli drugo dijete, ali nakon teškog poroda i skoro godinu dana nespavanja, mislili smo, ima vremena
onda smo shvatili da se ne pomlađujemo i krenuli u akciju
razlika je 4,5 godina

----------


## paučica

Ja isto vec dugo razmišljam o drugom i jedini razlog zašto se nisam ranije odlučila je bio posao - konačno je sve na poslu djelo na svoje mjesto i nekako se bojim sto bi bilo da sad odem, bi li se vratila na staro radno mjesto... Ali kako mi se čini, drugo je na putu... Sad to samo treba priopćili šefu. Ipak, naravno da mi je drago. Razlika ce biti 3 g. Bas kako sam uvijek mislila da je idealno.

----------


## Rivendell

> Ja isto vec dugo razmišljam o drugom i jedini razlog zašto se nisam ranije odlučila je bio posao - konačno je sve na poslu djelo na svoje mjesto i nekako se bojim sto bi bilo da sad odem, bi li se vratila na staro radno mjesto...


Kod mene isto ovako... Konacno pocela raditi normalan posao, tek 8 mjeseci proslo, jos nemam ugovor na neodredjeno. Plus sam dobila rukovodecu poziciju pa se trudim opravdati povjerenje, glupo mi vec otici na godinu dana.

Sve mi se cini da cu drugo kao i prvo, odgadjati dok se ne zalomi :D

----------


## neodlucna.

Strahovi su nestali...oni od poroda jos su tu ali to je manje vazno! I tako mi odlucili da idemo na drugo,i sad se i MM raduje a prije
sam ga nagovarala...i poceli smo u 11.mjesecu 2013 god i jos uvijek nista...  :Sad:    Najgore od svega sto mi se ciklus poremetio i u 4 mjeseca imala sam dva puta stvari... U meduvremenu sam bila na cjelokupnom sistematskom i zdrava sam kao dren! Znaci nista me ne koci osim toga da nemam plodnih dana u biti ni ne znam kada ce biti kad se sve pomijesalo...i eto ada kad sam sve poslozila e sada ne ide... :'(
Nadam se da razlika od 8 god medu djecom nije prevelika!? A kci ionako zeli brata ili seku pod obavezno!

----------


## roman972

> Nadam se da razlika od 8 god medu djecom nije prevelika!? A kci ionako zeli brata ili seku pod obavezno!


Nije prevelika (barem po mom iskustvu). :Smile: 
Starije dijete je već dosta razumno i samostalno, ima svoje interese i ne doživljava mlađega kao konkurenciju.

----------


## neodlucna.

Pa tako sam i ja razmisljala...mislim da bi sve trebalo biti u redu!  :Smile:

----------


## paučica

Neodlučna, držim fige da drugo što prije stigne!
Mislim da je razlika u godinama puno manji problem kada je veća, nego kada je mala.
Inače, moje drugo je sad sigurno na putu  :Very Happy:

----------


## neodlucna.

Hvala ! Cestitam na trudnoci!  Nadam se da cu i ja biti ubrzo u blazenom stanju!   :Very Happy:

----------


## emily-zg

Zanimljiva tema, ja oduvijek želim imati troje djece (mislim htjela bih i više kad bih im se mogla dovoljno posvetiti).
Već nakon godinu i pol od carskog sam htjela još jedno dijete, ali su mi radi mog zdravstvenog stanja preporučili da čekam barem 3,4 godine i tako smo krenuli prije godinu dana, kada je mala navršila 3.
Još uvijek nismo dobili drugo, nadam se da skoro budemo  :Smile: 
Jedino što me brine je hoćemo li ostati živi i zdravi pri porodu, na sve ostalo sam spremna-i mirovanje, i komplikacije i bolove i težak oporavak, neprospavane noći.
Kako kaže ona izreka-spremna sam na najgore, a nadam se najboljem  :Smile: 
Nisam ni sanjala koliko sreće može donijeti dijete i što znači bezuvjetna ljubav  :Heart:

----------


## Ayan

mene već par mjeseci drži užasna želja za još jednom bebom. 
makar mi prošla trudnoća nije ostala u lijepom sjećanju, spremna sam proći sve ponovno.
ništa nije ravno onom osjećaju kad primiš u ruke svoju bebu. :Zaljubljen: 
kad pogledam u oči svoje kćeri znam da sam najbogatija žena na svijetu.

nažalost, trenutačno nemamo uvjete za još jedno dijete, tako da ćemo morati sve odgoditi, ali da su neke druge prilike beba bi bila već odavno pod mojim srcem.

----------


## Ginger

Nadam se da ce ti se sto prije sve posloziti za malu seku ili bracu

----------


## Optimisticna

Ja sam htijela, ali se nećkam. Svi mi kažu kako je mali dobar, kako takvo dijete namuti da se ima još jedno, a to drugo ispadne vragu iz torbe.  :Laughing:

----------


## karla 1980

Nama je sin bio super beba, prije mjesec dana dobili curicu koja je jos bolja  :Smile:

----------


## neodlucna.

-karla1980-  i nama je kcer bila super beba i nadam se da ce nam drugo biti bar priblizno dobro kao i ona! Ali vidim da ima sanse kad citam vase postove!  :Smile:  Upravo sad razmisljam da sam mozda trudna jer me cice neopisivo bole a nisu me jako dugo...za 2 dana bi trebala dobiti M pa sve mislim da nije od toga..ali nekako se nadam da nije od M !!  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

2 mjeseca od poroda ja bi još jedno.. Luda žena.. Srecom dragi pametan pa mi ne da  :Grin:

----------


## S2000

> 2 mjeseca od poroda ja bi još jedno.. Luda žena.. Srecom dragi pametan pa mi ne da



Ti si jos neuracunljiva  :Laughing: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Muma

Hahahahahaha *Apsu*, ja sam počela pričati to isto - 3 mjeseca i ja bi opet bila trudnaaaaa...kad bi mi se barem  moglo zalomit  :Laughing:  ...valjda jesam luda, ili me još hormoni drže  :Laughing:

----------


## lulu-mama

Muma, prošla faza plakanja (bebinog, naravno)?

Hehe, ja se još pitam kako preživjeti s ovim jednim  :lool:

----------


## Muma

*lulu-mama* puno je bolje! A i meni baš fali trudnoća - onaj dio do28tt...kaj ćeš  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam sigurna da su kod mene hormoni u pitanju.. Jer da sam normalna, sigurno nebi htjela blizance  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  luda, pukla!

I jedva čekam opet biti trudna! Jedva čekam veeeeliku bušu i geganje! Čak mi i trudovi fale.. Mislim da moram psihijatru  :Laughing:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ajme zene! Prolupale ste!  :scared:

----------


## Blekonja

> -karla1980-_  i nama je kcer bila super beba i nadam se da ce nam drugo biti bar priblizno dobro kao i ona!_ Ali vidim da ima sanse kad citam vase postove!  Upravo sad razmisljam da sam mozda trudna jer me cice neopisivo bole a nisu me jako dugo...za 2 dana bi trebala dobiti M pa sve mislim da nije od toga..ali nekako se nadam da nije od M !!


oooooo kako je mene ovo pljusnilo kada sam drugu curku rodila, ja sam još luđe mislila da će biti kao prva curka u najmanju ruku, ako ne i bolja, kad ono ćorak  :Laughing:

----------


## neodlucna.

> 2 mjeseca od poroda ja bi još jedno.. Luda žena.. Srecom dragi pametan pa mi ne da


Ajme svaka ti cast ! Ja nisam pomisljala 6 godina nakon prvog a kamoli 2 mjeseca nakon poroda !   :Very Happy:   Kako smo razlicite u biti !!   :Very Happy:

----------


## karla 1980

> 2 mjeseca od poroda ja bi još jedno.. Luda žena.. Srecom dragi pametan pa mi ne da


I ja kazem svaka cast!!

----------


## Bodulica

baš smo različite. ja sam plakala kad sam ostala trudna s drugim djetetom jer mi je sin još tako "mali". a skoro je 5 god razlike među njima. danas me malo sram tih osjećaja, ali ne mogu pobjeći od njih. i naravno da obožavam kćer i da ne mogu sad zamisliti da je nemam, ali nikad se ne bih baš svjesno odlučila na drugo. valjda sam premlada ušla u majčinstvo pa me iznenadio taj intezitet emocija i svega ostalog vezano uz roditeljstvo. i nakon drugog nikad više ni u jednom trenutku nisam poželjela još djece. jednostavno se mozak resetirao i kao da je u njemu ostao onaj znak mission complete  :Grin:

----------


## neodlucna.

Cure danas se pokazae dvije crte !!!!!!! Izgleda da smo uspjeli !!! I to u biti iz prve cim su mi dosle stvari koje su kasnile !!!

----------


## bella77

neodlučna, čestitam!
muž i ja smo se odlučili za drugo onog trena kada smo mogli hendlati prvo bez velike muke, bez neprospavanih noći i dana gdje je mali stalno na rukama. To je bilo negdje kad je imao oko 1,5 godinu ili malo više. Sad ima 2,5 a ja sam 9 tj. trudna. Trebalo nam je malo dulje, ali sad je tu. Nadamo se još jednom za neke 3-4 godine.

----------


## neodlucna.

Cestitam i ja tebi bella !!!! 
Kad ti je termin ?!

----------


## bella77

25.10. ima jos do tada... tebi?

----------


## neodlucna.

A po onim kalkulatorima 20.11.

----------


## Lucky2

> Cure danas se pokazae dvije crte !!!!!!! Izgleda da smo uspjeli !!! I to u biti iz prve cim su mi dosle stvari koje su kasnile !!!


Čestitke!!! Uživaj u trudnoći!

----------


## kristina_zg

> Imamo dvije cure, obje su došle iznenada, neplanirano ali na našu najveću radost   Htjeli smo malu razliku među djecom, doduše ne ovako ali kaj je tu je. Teško je, to ne mogu poreći, koliko puta mi dođe da lupam glavom u zid, koliko puta poželim da se probudim a da mi obje imaju 10 godina..no sve je to o.k., imamo loših a isto tako imamo i dobrih dana. Prije nego se i prva rodila dogovorili smo se kako ćemo imati troje. Sad, trenutno - ni u ludilu, no tko zna možda se kroz par godina situacija i promijeni :/


hahhah evo me opet, istina, nakon par godina  :Smile: 
Ovaj put je bilo planirano i na sveopću radost i uzbuđenje mojih curka i tateka, naravno  :Very Happy:

----------


## kristina_zg

i čestitke svim trudnicama :Heart:

----------


## neodlucna.

Hvala !!! Ja imam pregled 31.3. tek kad vidim na ultrazvuku cu povjerovati! Zbilja sam uzbudena i nadam se da ce mi to raspolozenje i ostati !!

----------


## annvilli

Neodlučna, ima li novosti?  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

Ja sam na prvoj kontroli kod ginekologa iza poroda već cvilila kako opet želim biti trudna. A i uzdisala sam za svakom trudnicom i žeeeeeljela i ja opet! I op! Evo me opet trudna!

----------


## neodlucna.

> Neodlučna, ima li novosti?




Heej! Nije me bilo dugo jer sam bila zauzeta povraćanjem,mučninama i glavoboljama!  :Smile: 
Uglavnom trudna sam!  :Smile: 
Sada već 15tjedana! Konačno je krenulo malo na bolje pa sam živnula!

----------


## nanimira

ja bi drugo al kad se sjetim trudnoće i poroda ipak odlučim pričekati još neko vrijeme  :Cool:

----------


## annvilli

> Heej! Nije me bilo dugo jer sam bila zauzeta povraćanjem,mučninama i glavoboljama! 
> Uglavnom trudna sam! 
> Sada već 15tjedana! Konačno je krenulo malo na bolje pa sam živnula!


 :Klap:  baš mi je drago.
a što starija sestra kaže?

----------


## zadarmamica

mi smo odlučili.radi se na tome  :Smile: 
javim ako što bude.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Sta da kazem, moja tragedija me zadesila, tako mi je naprasno oduzeta moja beba.. a u meni sve vristi za bebom u narucju, i moje srce jako pati za mojim malim andelom... pitala sam ginekologinju kad smijem opet biti trudna, kaze da mi je to trebao reci doktor koji me opreirao, ali nije mi rekao, a ona kaze po nekoj statistici dvije god, dvije i pol, ja sam joj rekla da cu se potrudit bar godinu dana, mada mi je i to puno cekati.. cisto ne vjerujem ni da cu toliko cekati.. i ako se desi nova bebica nikad nece zamjeniti mog Adriana...

----------


## memento

Decko nam ima 20 mjeseci, ja sam punih 9 sedmica trudnoce... znaci aBd bice oko 2 godine i 3 mjeseca razlike. Voljela bih i da je jos manja razlika, ali eto, mi se kasno sjetili da zelimo drugo dijete (sa manjom razlikom u godinama)... prvo nas je toliko zaokupljalo da nismo ni imali vremena misliti o drugom :D

----------


## Ginger

AdrianovaMamice  :Love: 
Ja sam prvu curu rodila carskim rezom i kad sma pitala kad mogu na drugo, moji ginekolozi su mi rekli da bi bilo dobro da od poroda do poroda prodje dvije godine
To je pozeljno zbog zarastanja reza i u slucaju ako bude opet potreban carski rez
I tako je i bilo, cure su razlika dvije godine, gotovo u dan (drugi porod vaginalni)
Bilo je i tu na forumu, a znam i osobno neke primjere gdje se trudnoca dogodila ranije od preporuka i sve je bilo ok
Samo, sve ovisi od slucaja do slucaja
A mozda da odes jos negdje na pregled da se vidi u kojem je stanju rez
U svakom slucaju, zelim ti sve najbolje

----------


## 1 Mandarina

I mi se pridruzujemo, neplanirano,al od prvog trenutka zeljeno  :Smile:  u 12.mjesecu bi trebala doci prinova

----------


## 1 Mandarina

E da, razlika bi tad bila 2god i 3 mjeseca..

----------


## memento

> E da, razlika bi tad bila 2god i 3 mjeseca..


Sve isto kod nas  :Smile:

----------


## Ivchi

Drage cure...zanimalo bi me i sa koliko godina ste rodile prvo, pa potom i drugo/treće djete... Naime, imam 32 god.i pred 6 mjeseci sam po prvi put postala majka. Jako bih voljela da moj mišonja u budućnosti dobije bracu ili seku...Iako bi meni osobno bila optimalna razlika kojih 4 godine, brine me faktor godina (mojih).

----------


## annvilli

Prvo s 26, drugo 28, treće 31 i sad četvrto sa 38. Trebalo nam je jako dugo za 4. bebu baš zbog mojih godina. Teško je reći koliko je optimalna razlika, ja sam mislila (prije nego sam imala djecu :D ) da je 4 godine super a sad mi se čini da je ova od 2 godine idealna. Napornije je kad su oboje mali, ali kasnije je puno lakše. I čini mi se da nema velike ljubomore jer dijete zapravo ne zna kako je to biti jedinac  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

Prvo dijete rodila sam s 25, drugo sa 26, a treće ću sa 32..i ne brine me čak i ova malo veća razlika među djecom, već su se odavno obećale da će mi biti pomoćnice, samo da rodim još jedno. Sad kad je to jedno u buši, sad spominju neke druge brojeve  :Laughing:

----------


## anabeg

Prvu curu sam rodila sa 24, drugu sa 27..za koji dan punim 30g, a u 12 mjesecu nam stiže još jedna sreća..Eto meni se posložilo da će mi svi biti 3 godine razlike..

----------


## željkica

Došla i ja malo čitat ovu temu zašto neznam,ma znam i ja bi drugo ali....imam zahtjevnu bebu i strah velik,i ja i mm bi htjeli još (on bi odma) al ja nisam spremna sad a neću ni bit za par godina,moje zlato je zahtjevno neće da spava hiperaktivan je ja neispavana.....i sve šta ide uz to. neki dan sam rekla mm ili idemo odmah na drugo dok sam psihicki normalana  :Smile:  ili nikad , mali me nadane stvarno izludi bude toliko grintav da nemogu nigdi i ništa s njim,sve je to zbog nespavanja.Rodila sam na cr tako da moramo čekat al nećemo dugo jer godine su tu i mpo,valjda ću izdržat i ostat normalna  :Smile:  a strah od poroda da i ne spominjem.

----------


## mašnica

A kad ste se odlučili za treće?  :Grin:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zadarmamica

drugi + čekam,a rekla sam treće ako bog da odmah.  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Curka ima 13 mjeseci, a ja sam konačno dobila m... Plan je za max 6 mjeseci po naše smrzlice  :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Prvo sa 23, drugo sa 24, a treće sa 28.

----------


## techna

> A kad ste se odlučili za treće?


ajme, kud me nađe...

ja sam uvijek planirala 3 djece sa po cca 3-4 godine razlike,

ispalo je da sam prvo dobila blizanke   :Heart:   :Heart: 
dakle prvi plan od 3-4 godine razlike pao u vodu,

a kad su blizanke "malo poodrasle" (sa 3 su mi se činile prilično velike),
i pofalilo mi je posla oko male djece  :oklagija: , ja nagovorila dragog na 3-će.
kao bit će razlika oko 4 g.

međutim, situacija je takva da su cure već navršile 7 g., a treće bebe još nema...

dakle, mogu ja planirati i planirati...

----------


## Vrci

Malac ima 6mj, a s obzirom na nas mpo put,muz i ja odlucili da se vise ne bismo stitili. Vidjet cemo jel budemo iduci puta posegnuli za kondomom il ne  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Vrci,  :fige:  da ti bude kao meni  :Wink:  (i mi smo donijeli iste odluke)

----------


## Vrci

Iako je danas malac bio malo nemoguć pa se muž sad predomišlja  :Laughing: 

Al vidjet ćemo. Moji ciklusi nastavljaju biti smrdani, tako da nekako ne vjerujem u neko čudo...a spermio bolje da ni ne znamo kakav je

Držim nam svima fige  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Joj pa tek sam sad skužila da si ti trudna  :Smile:  Ajme predivno...

Čestitam na malom čudu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sillyme

Ja s 34/37 oba puta zatrudnila prakticno iz prve, trudnoca uredna bez ikakvih problema (osim +20kg  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Jesen u meni

Prvo dijete sam rodila s 33, a drugo ću, ako Bog da da trudnoća dobro prođe  :fige: , roditi s 35.
Razlika će biti skoro pa ravno 2 godine.

----------


## butterfly101

> Došla i ja malo čitat ovu temu zašto neznam,ma znam i ja bi drugo ali....imam zahtjevnu bebu i strah velik,i ja i mm bi htjeli još (on bi odma) al ja nisam spremna sad a neću ni bit za par godina,moje zlato je zahtjevno neće da spava hiperaktivan je ja neispavana.....i sve šta ide uz to. neki dan sam rekla mm ili idemo odmah na drugo dok sam psihicki normalana  ili nikad , mali me nadane stvarno izludi bude toliko grintav da nemogu nigdi i ništa s njim,sve je to zbog nespavanja.Rodila sam na cr tako da moramo čekat al nećemo dugo jer godine su tu i mpo,valjda ću izdržat i ostat normalna  a strah od poroda da i ne spominjem.


4

Ovo kao da sam ja pisala!!!!
Neznama kako sam došla na ovu temu  :Shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Ma daj nemoj mi reć da je ista stvar!!!!!!!ja sam koma baš smo imali lošu noć  :Smile:  tvoj je rođen dan prije moga možda su ti datumi kritični  :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure,može  :Coffee: , već je dugo nisam pila sa vama!

pa evo kako stvari stoje, osim što je željkica sve navela, da ne ponavljam, meni su nakon carskog reza rekli da sada dvije godine nebi trebalo bit trudnoće, ali mm i ja se uopće ne pazimo. Nas vodi "logika" jer ako nam je toliko trebalo za nase sunce napravit , onda moramo odmah početi radit na drugom bebaču.
Ja dojim, menga još nije došla, osim kao neko krvarenje od pola dana, ali to su mi rekli da je normalno za prvu menstruaciju za vrijeme dojenja!

Mali je pravi noćni veseljko, budi se svakih sat-dva, hvata se za cicu , bitno da je ona u ustima... zato sam umorna jer u ovih 8,5 mj.nisam niti jednu noć odspavala u komadu!
Razmisljam ozbiljno o prestanku dojenja,previše me počelo umarat jer to sto mi radimo u toku noći nije dojenje, ali ništa ne pali, niti duda,boca...ništa osim cice

e sad,koliko sam spremna da u ovom trenu saznam da sam trudna,neznam, nekako mislim da nebi to mogla izdržat, a s druge strane kad već ne spavam zbog jednog, da je još jedno ovdje i da ne spavam zbog njih dva bilo bi mi isto...neznam dali me razumjete,umorna sam!!!!!

Ali kaže mi frendica koja nezna sta smo sve prošli u tih borbenih 5 godina, da sam jako strpljiva mama i da vidi kako obračam puno pažnje na vrijedne sitnice koje ona niti ne primjeti....a mislim si u sebi, e e e da ti znaš koja je bila borba da dobijem ovo najvrijednije zlato...

počeo me zvati maaamaaaa, rastopim se!!!!!

----------


## tanja37

Moram se i ja s vama malo u razgovor ubaciti. Prvo sa 26, drugo sa 31 i sada treće sa 38! Ali, treće je "uletilo"! I svaki put dobijem bebu nespavača i svaki put mi visi na cici noćima i svaki put sam kao zombi do njihove godine dana! Nema veze kolika je razlika - horor je uvijek isti! Hahahahaha!!! Tako da nemojte puno razmišljati jer sve to ionako jednom prođe i oni odrastu! Meni jedino živčeki nisu kao što su nekad bili ali budemo nekako! Evo, prošlo je već polako pet i pol mjeseci od kada nam je mališa stigao pa se nekako "krompiramo"!!!! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> jutro cure,može , već je dugo nisam pila sa vama!
> 
> pa evo kako stvari stoje, osim što je željkica sve navela, da ne ponavljam, meni su nakon carskog reza rekli da sada dvije godine nebi trebalo bit trudnoće, ali mm i ja se uopće ne pazimo. Nas vodi "logika" jer ako nam je toliko trebalo za nase sunce napravit , onda moramo odmah početi radit na drugom bebaču.
> Ja dojim, menga još nije došla, osim kao neko krvarenje od pola dana, ali to su mi rekli da je normalno za prvu menstruaciju za vrijeme dojenja!
> 
> Mali je pravi noćni veseljko, budi se svakih sat-dva, hvata se za cicu , bitno da je ona u ustima... zato sam umorna jer u ovih 8,5 mj.nisam niti jednu noć odspavala u komadu!
> Razmisljam ozbiljno o prestanku dojenja,previše me počelo umarat jer to sto mi radimo u toku noći nije dojenje, ali ništa ne pali, niti duda,boca...ništa osim cice
> 
> e sad,koliko sam spremna da u ovom trenu saznam da sam trudna,neznam, nekako mislim da nebi to mogla izdržat, a s druge strane kad već ne spavam zbog jednog, da je još jedno ovdje i da ne spavam zbog njih dva bilo bi mi isto...neznam dali me razumjete,umorna sam!!!!!
> ...


Oo ja debelo kasnim na kavicu! ni mi se ne pazimo  :Laughing:  
mene drugi tješe ma drugo će ti sigurno bit bolje da,da a šta ako bude isto!!??moj dečko će uskoro prohodat bit će trčanja za njim.

----------


## sanda:)la

prvo sa 23, drugo sa 29...a treće tko zna.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja sam prvo sa 21,  moje drugo sa 29,   a sad trece je u busi i ako Bog da stize na mojih 30 g.

----------


## mimi 25

Prvo sa 25
Drugo sa 26
Trece sa 28

Odlucili smo da zelimo malu razliku medju djecom, tako da smo vrlo brzo nakon rodjenja svakog poceli raditi na braci / seki. Imali smo srece pa su nam se zelje i ostvarile.
Bilo je naporno, ali na to sam bila spremna. Sada polako postaje sve lakse tj. imam sve vise vremena i za sebe.

----------


## LuckyB

zbog carskog moram čekati do prvog ročkasa ali za prvi ročkas čim mišek ode spavati momentalno radimo drugo

----------


## LuckyB

zbog carskog moram čekati do prvog ročkasa ali za prvi ročkas čim mišek ode spavati momentalno radimo drugo, dakle prvi je s 29...

----------


## Sadie

Pitala sam dr-icu u bolnici kada možemo na drugo dijete. Rekla je ak je porod vaginalni, za 6 mj, a ako je carski za 1 g. Nikakve 2 godine. Mislimo se držati ovoga što je dr-ica rekla.
Na proljeće nam stiže prva beba, s mojih 40 g., 3 mjeseca kasnije slavim 41. Na drugu bebu idemo čim ćemo smjeti, ovisno o mom porodu.

----------


## Vrci

Evo mi smo sad bez zastite,ja opet na terapiji metforminom da imam cikluse kako spada. Ako u godinu dana ne bude cudo,idemo na dogovor ,a u postupak pocetkom 2016. Malac ce onda imati 2 godine

A ako se dogodi cudo, svi sretni  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Prvo rodila 2 dana prije 30. rodjendana, sad 2.  bebu ocekujem za 33. rodjendan :Smile: 
Razlika ce biti tocno 3 godine.

----------


## pikula

25
27
36
sreće mamine

----------


## orange80

za mene su price o isplaniranom broju djece i razmaci medu njima SF.

Kad nisam htjela sam ostala T, kad sam htjela nisam....

----------


## Tinker123

2 godine...mališa 20 mj ja 5 mj trudna...biti će razlika cca 2 godine i mjesec dana

----------

